#  > Islam >  > Column Islam >  Afschaffen die burka!!!

## daa3iyah

Afschaffen die burka!!! 

Het klopt dat het bijna altijd over de islam gaat. Ik ga dat onderwerp ook niet uit de weg. Maar we hebben ook goeie andere plannen. Maar meestal wordt dat niet sexy gevonden en dat vind ik jammer, aldus Wilders over zijn single-issuepartij. Niet geheel onverwachts heeft Wilders oktober vorig jaar een motie ingediend ter afschaffing van de burka in het openbaar. Dit is de zoveelste actie tegen de Islaam door politici als Wilders en Verdonk, die elkaar proberen te overstemmen in intolerantie jegens de moslims en andere minderheidsgroeperingen. Inderdaad, ook originaliteit kent zijn grenzen.
De burka is als een voorschrift binnen de Islaam vastgesteld; hierover bestaat geen twijfel. Desondanks wordt wanhopig het tegenovergestelde beweerd door sommige niet-moslims, moslims die uit onwetendheid spreken en moslims die wel over kennis beschikken echter hun godsdienstige moraal verkopen in ruil voor hun positie in de maatschappij. Voor deze mensen wordt het hoog tijd een nieuw levensdoel voor ogen te nemen, in plaats van zichzelf nog meer te vernederen door als schoothondjes van figuren als Wilders en Verdonk op te treden. De burka is overigens door de rechterlijke macht/instanties erkend als een religieuze uiting. 

Voor een burkaverbod worden verschillende argumenten aangevoerd die zowel juridisch als maatschappelijk net zoveel waarde hebben als het kapsel van Wilders. Deze argumenten komen slechts voort uit de zogenaamde Islaamfobie waaraan terroristische aanslagen die in naam van de Islaam gepleegd zijn, bijgedragen hebben. Met het oog op de openbare orde, veiligheid en het beschermen van burgers, wordt het dragen van het verhullende kledingstuk als onwenselijk beschouwd door het kabinet. Aangezien de burkadraagsters algeheel bedekt en onherkenbaar over straat gaan, zou dit veiligheidsrisicos (lees: terroristische dreiging). met zich meebrengen. Het is duidelijk dat politici alleen hetgeen zien dat ze willen zien. Immers, alle terroristische aanslagen die onder het mom van de Islaam in Europa zijn gepleegd, zijn niet gepleegd door mensen die een burka droegen of hun godsdienst uiterlijk vertoonden: zo droeg de eerste vrouwelijke (Islamitische) vliegtuigkaapster westerse kleding! 
Zouden de inwoners van een Islamitisch land -waar de burka veel voorkomt- een westers gekleed persoon zien als een terroristische dreiging, slechts omdat deze persoon anders is? 
Nederland is overigens het eerste land in Europa dat een dergelijk verbod wil invoeren. Engeland en Spanje daarentegen zijn beiden daadwerkelijk geconfronteerd met terroristische aanslagen, maar hebben desondanks geen dergelijk verbod ingevoerd. Waarom niet? Omdat ook Verdonk slechts n nationaliteit mag bezitten! 

De invoering van de identificatieplicht is mede tot stand gekomen ter bevordering van de veiligheid in Nederland. Door de naleving van deze plicht kan elke burkadraagster zich op gelijke wijze identificeren indien hiertoe wettelijk noodzaak bestaat. In andere gevallen waarin men bijvoorbeeld uit nieuwsgierigheid deze onherkenbaarheid opgeheven wil zien, behoudt elke persoon zich zijn recht van anonimiteit voor. Zou jij een motorrijder met integraalhelm zomaar op zijn schouder tikken en vragen om zijn identiteit? 
In overeenstemming met het voorgaande roepen voorstanders van het verbod maar al te graag dat de burka kan leiden tot onduidelijkheid over het geslacht van de burkadraagSTER. Deze mensen wil ik hierbij graag wijzen op het feit dat het aantal travestieten in Nederland naar schatting 493 keer hoger ligt dan het aantal burkadraagsters. De kans misleid te worden door het geslacht van een persoon die travestiet is, is dus vele malen groter dan de kans misleid te worden door een persoon die de burka -een kledingstuk uitsluitend bedoeld voor vrouwen- draagt! Is het voorgaande reden om travestie te verbieden? 
Uiteraard kan het woord emancipatie niet ontbreken in deze discussie die ontstaan is in het belang van die arme onderdrukte moslimas. Er wordt gesproken over minderwaardigheid en onderdrukking van de moslima alsof de discussievoerders waaronder verschillende politici, deze onderdrukking aan den lijve ondervinden en de moslimas onbekwaam zijn om zich over hun eigen positie uit te spreken. De Nederlandse maatschappij luistert liever naar vage en onbetrouwbare figuren als Hirsi Ali, die onder het mom van een zogenaamde emancipatiestrijd, niet voor maar tegen de moslimas strijdt. Hirsi Ali is echter pass (letterlijk en figuurlijk), het is hoog tijd voor een objectieve bron: de van Dale. Volgens van Dale kan het woord emancipatie als volgt worden omschreven: het streven naar gelijkgerechtigdheid/zelfstandigheid en toekenning van gelijke rechten. Betekent dit dat de moslimas gedwongen mogen worden zich te ontkleden? Het feit dat deze vrouwen niet beoordeeld willen worden op de lengte van hun benen of het laten wapperen van het haar in de wind of het vertonen van de voorgevel, getuigt zeker niet van onderdrukking of een belemmering van de emancipatie, integendeel, dit duidt juist op een hoge mate van emancipatie! De moslima kiest bewust voor haar kleding en laat zich bij haar ontplooiing niet belemmeren door de kleding die gangbaar is in een beschaving waarin de vrouw de positie van seksobject toegekend heeft gekregen. De keuze van de moslimas om een stukje stof over het gezicht te dragen in plaats van een stukje stof om het achterwerk dat het ondergoed onthult, mag en kan geen reden zijn om hun grondrecht in te perken.

Voorstanders van een burkaverbod zijn verder van mening dat dit verbod de integratie bevordert en de kloof tussen allochtonen en autochtonen verkleint. Integratie betekent echter dat je een onderdeel van de maatschappij wordt, de weg in de maatschappij weet te vinden en de taal goed beheerst. Hierbij dient geen assimilatie geist te worden en is het van belang dat beide kanten meewerken aan het integratieproces. De burka betreft -in tegenstelling tot het verstikkende kapsel van Wilders- een stuk stof die niet de hersenen figuurlijk maar het gezicht letterlijk bedekt, en de moslima niet onbekwaam maakt om het land en de taal goed te kennen. Bovendien is op geen enkele wijze in te zien hoe de integratie van deze 200  400 burgers van invloed zou kunnen zijn op de algehele integratie van 3.147.615 allochtone burgers. 
Wat tenslotte de afstand tussen autochtone en allochtone burgers betreft; deze wordt inderdaad kleiner; deze groep moslims verdwijnt namelijk helemaal uit beeld. In plaats van dit probleem op te lossen, wordt het probleem slechts verplaatst van het stuk stof van een aantal centimeter, naar een burka van meters van steen: het huis.

Nederland als meest tolerante land in Europa, wil als eerste de moslimas onderdrukken door van hen, middels het uittrekken van hun kleren, tolerantie voor de Nederlandse cultuur op eisen. In het koude klimaat waarin Nederland zich tegenwoordig bevindt, lijken tolerantie en wederzijds begrip helaas ver te zoeken; tolerantie betekent per slot van rekening juist dat je verdraagzaam bent tegenover mensen met een andere cultuur en hen accepteert zoals ze zijn.

De voorgaande argumenten worden hopeloos aangevoerd om een burkaverbod maatschappelijk en juridisch te kunnen rechtvaardigen. Dergelijke emotionele uitspattingen zijn echter van geen waarde zolang het recht zegeviert.

7 december 2006
Drs. S. Dahri & Suhayb Salaam

----------


## U788914

Het lijkt mij dat de islam en de moslims door ieder die gefrustreerd is word aangevallen en zie dat de moslims ongeacht uit welk wereld deel zij mogen komen broeders en zusters zijn; onlangs zag ik Marco B. die verwacht van moslima's dat ze wel een keer per week hun hoofddoek uitdoen ; u ziet hoe weinig ze van de islam weten.
En ook word er verwacht van de moslims dat ze in hun preken en moskees de ziekte van het westen goedkeurde ( homos en leisben ) erkennen die zelfs niet van katolieken en joden geist wordt.
Onlangs las ik op FFI Nederlands een oproep van de een of andere ... dat de moslims als minderwaardig burgers moeten behandeld worden en dat Nederlanders superieur zijn dan de moslims .
In ieder geval kwam bijmij op dat ze niet enkel een cultuur crisis hebben maar dat ze ook verlangen naar de nazi (NSB) tijd; maar deze keer zoals altijd trouwens keizen ze de zwakken nu zijn die de moslims ; alhoewel we ons nooit als zwak en machtloos beschouwden
wij zijn een fier volk die geen onrecht dulden en alles in de waagschaal zal werpen om onrecht te bestrijden op iedere manier , kijk maar wat er gebeurt in Irak, Afganistan,Palastien en andere plaatsen zijn de moslims niet de agriesor maar de Amirkanen en hun bondgenoten.
En dat komt omdat ze niets over de islam en moslims weten enkel wat hun collaberateur wijs maken maar die vertellen enkel wat de andere willen horen; als Buch had geweten dat er zoveel soldaten zouden steven men spreekt van 30.000 dode Amirkaanse soldaten en 30 % meer kosten dan Vietnam oorlog en het is nog niet afgelopen met gods hulp worden ze allemaal weg gedreven met kracht ;laat Buch maar met zijn 2500 slachtoffers jullie voorliegen vroeg of laat komt de waarheid
Het is meer dan 5 jaar oorlog tegen terreur zeggen de beschaafde en demokratische wereld wat hebben julie bereikt ? behalve onschuldige burgers en weerloze mensen doden en plaatsen waar gewapende mojahidien zijn worden vermeden of alles plat te bombarderen
Maar de overwinning komt de moslims toe zowel in Irak als in Afganistan en andere moslimlanden.
Ik vraag me af hoe de Nederlandse regering en volk ga reageren als haar soldaten in lijkzakken thuiskomen.
Dat alles om u te vertellen dat wij moslims vredelievende volk zijn maar wij laten onz niet doden zonder terug te vechten en wij houden meer van de dood dan leven.
Het is beter te steven als een leeuw dan te leven als een hond.

----------


## bleekie

Ik zie o.a. de volgende citaten uit voorgaande ontboezemingen:
Zouden de inwoners van een Islamitisch land -waar de burka veel voorkomt- een westers gekleed persoon zien als een terroristische dreiging, slechts omdat deze persoon anders is? 
en :
kijk maar wat er gebeurt in Irak, Afganistan,Palastien en andere plaatsen zijn de moslims niet de agriesor maar de Amerkanen en hun bondgenoten. 

Ten eerste: Van een westers gekleed persoon kan iedereen zien waarmee hij of zij van doen heeft. Dit in tegenstelling met een in een burka gehuld persoon. Dit boezemd westerlingen een soort angst in, vergelijkbaar met ontmoetingen met mensen met een bivakmuts op die het gehele gezicht bedekt. Dan denk je al gauw aan overvallers! Westerlingen zijn gewend om elkaar aan te kijken in de omgang. En als je in een ander land woont, moet je je aanpassen aan de gewoontes en de cultuur van dat land, anders integreer je nooit. En nou bedoel ik natuurlijk niet de decadentie en het moreel verval, wat hier hand over hand toeneemt. Daar zijn veel westerse inwoners k niet blij mee!

Wat betreft agressors (en niet agriesor) betreft: was Saddam dan geen moslim? Of noem je zo'n moordenaar en onderdrukker geen agressor?
En de Taliban, waren dat geen agressors en onderdrukkers?
Hoeveel mensen waren niet blij van hen af te zijn? (meest moslims) 
Je moet wel reel zijn. Dat het uit de hand is gelopen in o.a.Irak komt door de onderlinge machtstrijd en rivaliteit onder religieuze groepen!
Anders waren de Amerikanen en hun bondgenoten al lang verdwenen. Of denk je dat het leuk is om dagelijks te worden geconfronteerd met bomaanslagen enz. van zo'n stel idioten? Maar het spul in de steek laten voor dat het land op orde is, is ook geen optie.

----------


## binloser

je mag best in een burka maar maar ga dan niet klagen als je geen baan of uitkering krijgt. De mogelijkheden om een baan te krijgen zijn dan zeer beperkt. Misschien kan iem. mij uitleggen waarom het zo belangrijk zou zijn om in een burka te lopen. Het is bijv nogal ongezond; je krijg nl te weinig zonlicht op je huid. Zie; gegevens over gezondheid van Islamitische vrouwen.

----------


## voltaire

Een Burka is een smakeloos,lelijk gewaad ,waar iedereen verschrikkelijk van schrikt .Het is onlangs opgenomen in een lijst,opgesteld door de VN,van gevaarlijke stoffen.Het broeikasteffect op de huid is enorm .Het haar valt uit en over het hele lichaam ontstaan kleine blaasjes en pukkeltjes ,die groeien.Zonlicht,met al zijn vitamines,kan de huid niet bereiken.De Burka is een gezondheidsrisico. De vrouw die hierin vrijwillig loopt,is kansloos op elke markt.
Maar haar geloof neemt die angst weg.Het geloof is zo groot ,dat zij zich Marilyn Monroe waant.Haar man verschanst zich in een theehuis achter een voetbalwedstrijd.Zijn leven gaat wel door.

----------


## a-aziz

:boogie:

----------


## bleekie

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> *m'n vrouw draagt 'm lekker toch
> 
> 
> 
> *


Als ik hier lees wat VOLTAIRE er van zegt, met ze hem wel blijven dragen, want die puisten en blaasjes is k geen gezicht......

----------


## a-aziz

> _Geplaatst door bleekie_ 
> *Als ik hier lees wat VOLTAIRE er van zegt, met ze hem wel blijven dragen, want die puisten en blaasjes is k geen gezicht......*



ik verlaag mij niet tot uitlokking doormiddel van ondoordachte hersenspinsels aan te halen

roep maar
schreeuw maar
wordt maar kwaad
mij kun je niet beledigen
ik ben gelukkig
en de ww betaald alles

beste bleekie ik wil je hartelijk bedanken voor je oneindige gastvrijheid hier in nederland


hahahahahahahaha

verdoe je tijd niet met mij te beledigen
ik heb een dikke huid
'kom liever met discussie

aboe ayyoub

----------


## chirpy

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> *m'n vrouw draagt 'm lekker toch
> 
> 
> 
> *


Rare gewoonte om onpersoonlijk over straat te willen gaan uit angst dat je anders door elke man besprongen wordt. God beware me voor een verdere Islamisering.
a-aziz zou het eens niet goed zijn een van je ogen te openen voor deze samenleving?

----------


## bleekie

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> *ik verlaag mij niet tot uitlokking doormiddel van ondoordachte hersenspinsels aan te halen
> 
> roep maar
> schreeuw maar
> wordt maar kwaad
> mij kun je niet beledigen
> ik ben gelukkig
> mijn vrouw ook
> ...


Ik maak me niet kwaad, ik vertoon slechts een medelijdende glimlach....

----------


## Thermopylae

woensdag 07 maart 2007
Taliban-leider in boerka opgepakt


KABUL - Afghaanse militairen hebben in het zuiden van Afghanistan een Taliban-leider opgepakt die gehuld in een... 


Archieffoto APallesverhullende boerka probeerde te vluchten. De arrestatie dinsdag in de provincie Kandahar vond plaats op het moment dat NAVO-troepen een grootscheepse actie begonnen in de naburige provincie Helmand. 

De arrestant, Mullah Mahmood, is volgens een verklaring van de NAVO-missie ISAF een expert in het maken van bommen. In de buurt van de oostelijke stad Jalalabad namen militairen van de door de Amerikanen geleide coalitie zes militanten gevangen. Een van hen zou een bommenmaker zijn met nauwe banden met het terreurnetwerk al-Qaeda. (ANP/RTR)
http://www.ad.nl/buitenland/article1154578.ece 



Zie je nu wel hoe een groot veiligheidsrisico een boerka is?  :Smilie:

----------


## DieSter

Taliban twister Taliban Twister!

----------


## lovemaker83

> _Geplaatst door chirpy_ 
> *Rare gewoonte om onpersoonlijk over straat te willen gaan uit angst dat je anders door elke man besprongen wordt. God beware me voor een verdere Islamisering.
> a-aziz zou het eens niet goed zijn een van je ogen te openen voor deze samenleving?*


Het is een verplichting van allah (swt) om niqaab te dragen.Beledig je de Allah's (swt) woorden? subhanaalah

----------


## lovemaker83

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> *m'n vrouw draagt 'm lekker toch
> 
> 
> 
> *


Heel goed van je, moge allah (saw) beschermen tegen al deze beproevingen in deze land insaalah.

----------


## Thermopylae

> _Geplaatst door lovemaker83_ 
> *Het is een verplichting van allah (saw).Beledig je de Allah's (saw) woorden? subhanaalah*



Waar kunnen we vinden, dat een moslima verplicht is een boerkha te dragen?

----------


## undercoverboy

Salaam 
weet je wat ze moeten afschaffen vrouwen achter de ramen
waarom heeft iedereen het over domme dingen

----------


## undercoverboy

Salaam broeders en zusters 

Ik vind dat als je niqaab wil afschaffen je eerst slechtere dingen moet afschaffen zoals prostitutie 
Vreemd gaan in deze land is legaal.
Maken jullie je druk om niqaab kom op mensen 
vrouwen worden verkocht en gekocht gehuurd en gebruikt wat moet er afgeschaft worden wat

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Thermopylae_ 
> *Waar kunnen we vinden, dat een moslima verplicht is een boerkha te dragen?*


Niet in de koran tenminste. Ik ben ook benieuwd waar sommige moslims dit idee vandaan hebben..

Wat zegt de koran?

God zegt in de koran (24:31) dat de gelovige vrouwen hun passies moeten beheersen en hun ogen moeten neerslaan en dat ze hun hoofddoeken (omslagdoeken) over haar boezem moet laten hangen. 

Dat laatste staat ook in vers 33:59.

Er is onder de islamitische geleerde geen consensus over wat precies wel of niet bedenkt moet zijn wat betreft de vrouwen.

----------


## ibnu

Op 10 oktober 2005 heeft het Tweede-Kamerlid Wilders, tijdens een notaoverleg met de Minister voor Vreemdelingenzaken en Integratie over terrorismebestrijding, een motie ingediend waarin het kabinet verzocht wordt het openbaar gebruik van de Boerka in Nederland te verbieden.

Over het Boerka verbod zei Wilders in oktober: 'Ik vind echt dat een Boerka in Nederland niet moet kunnen. 

Daarvoor zijn verschillende overwegingen. Los van het feit dat het vrouwonvriendelijk en niet van deze tijd is, kunnen mensen hierdoor niet- identificeerbaar zijn.

Een Kamermeerderheid van CDA, VVD, LPF, de Groep Wilders en de Groep Nawijn wil het dragen van een Boerka in het openbaar verbieden. 

Hoewel het onderzoek van Verdonk nog niet klaar is, steunt een Kamermeerderheid de motie van Wilders, om "alvast een signaal te geven", zegt CDA-Kamerlid Van der Camp. "Draagsters van een Boerka schermen zich te veel af van de Nederlandse samenleving, dat raakt onze veiligheid."

Welke argumenten tegen de boeka hoor je in dit verhaal? 

1.Boerka is vrouw onvriendelijk
2.Boerka is niet van deze tijd
3.Boerka zorgt dat mensen niet identificeerbaar zijn.
4.Boerka draagsters schermen zich te veel af van de Nederlandse samenleving 
5.Boerka is een veiligheid risico

1)Boerka is vrouw onvriendelijk

Hoe kan je objectief voor alle vrouwen bepalen wat vrouw onvriendelijk is?

Waarom moet van regeringswege bepaald worden wat vrouwen mogen dragen of niet? 

2)Boerka is niet van deze tijd

Hoe kan je objectief voor iedereen bepalen wat al of niet van deze tijd is?

Ik vind punk haar niet van deze tijd maar moet dat dan verboden worden?

3)Boerka zorgt dat mensen niet identificeerbaar zijn.

Het openbaar dragen van gezichtsbedekkende kleding die in de weg staat aan directe identificatie komt in velerlei vormen voor. 

Denk aan het (wettelijk verplichte) dragen van een (integraal)helm bij deelname aan het verkeer op motor of bromfiets.

Of aan het dragen van een (bivak)muts en deels gezichtsbedekkende sjaal bij lage temperaturen.

En is iedereen tijdens Carnaval identificeerbaar?

4)Boerka draagsters schermen zich te veel af van de Nederlandse samenleving

Volgens mij wordt dan de integratie en emancipatie van moslimvrouwen bedoeld. 

Ik denk juist dat wanneer er een verbod komt op gezichtsbedekkende sluiers dat de al niet zo beste verhouding tussen moslims en niet moslims onnodig negatief benvloed wordt.

Ook het gegeven dat de motivatie om een gezichtsbedekkende sluier te dragen niet per definitie wijst op een bepaalde (radicale) opvatting over (Westerse) liberale normen en waarden.

En wat voor effect heeft het afschaffen op gezichtsbedekkende sluiers om de doelen integratie, emancipatie en/of veiligheid te bereiken?

Hoeveel van de 1 miljoen moslims is moslima ? 

En hoeveel daarvan dragen een gezichtsbedekkende sluier? 

Dat is toch marginaal? 

Wat wordt er dan concreet bereikt?

5)Boerka is een veiligheids risico

Een verbod op het dragen van een hoofddoek zal eerder het fundamentalisme bevorderen dan tegenhouden omdat elk fundamentalisme graag inspeelt op mogelijke frustraties om zo de mensen te radicaliseren. 

En als je een aanslag wilt plegen dan ga je toch heen onopvallend te werk? 

En als je snel weg wilt komen dan zit de Boerka toch in de weg?

Uit het rapport wat genitieerd is door Verdonk blijkt:

Het dragen van islamitische gezichtsbedekkende sluiers een godsdienstige uiting is die door de vrijheid van godsdienst zoals gewaarborgd in onder meer 
1.artikel 6 Grondwet
2.artikel 9 van het Europees Verdrag tot bescherming van de Rechten van de Mens (EVRM) 

Algemene of specifieke verboden die uitsluitend gericht zijn tegen islamitische gezichtsbedekkende sluiers zijn in strijd met deze vrijheidsrechten.

Bovendien is een specifiek tegen de islamitische sluier gericht verbod discriminatoir:
Het is in strijd met:
1.gelijkheidsnormen zoals neergelegd in artikel 1 Grondwet
2.artikel 14 Europees Verdrag tot bescherming van de Rechten van de Mens (EVRM)
3.artikel 26 IVBPR (Internationaal Verdrag inzake Burgerrechten en Politieke Rechten)
4.Algemene wet gelijke behandeling (AWGB).

Ik verwacht dus niet dat een dergelijk verbod er komt in Nederland. 

De kamer wilde al vast een signaal geven. 

Dat is denk ik goed gelukt. 

Een signaal aan moslims dat de grootste politieke partijen zonder goed na te denken en te onderzoeken overhaast wetten in willen voeren welke alleen moslims treffen. 

Ik kan mij best voorstellen als in een rechtzaal niemand met religieuze ornamenten mag zijn behangen. Dus geen hoofddoek, geen keppeltje en geen kruisjes op de borst.

Maar daar wordt niet over gesproken. En ik vind dat er te overhaast is gereageerd op dit onderwerp zonder eerst het rapport af te wachten wat door experts in geschreven.

----------


## DieSter

Als mensen hun gezicht mogen weg tatoeeeren en piercings in hun gezicht zetten waardoor ze onherkenbaar worden, en als dus alles mag...

Laat mensen toch met rust, en geef ze de vrijheid die zij in dit land verdienen.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Als mensen hun gezicht mogen weg tatoeeeren en piercings in hun gezicht zetten waardoor ze onherkenbaar worden, en als dus alles mag...
> 
> Laat mensen toch met rust, en geef ze de vrijheid die zij in dit land verdienen.*


  :duim:

----------


## Lidia

ik vind het idee van de borka onzin, een vrouw mag hijaab dragen en geen borka, ik ben iemand die hijaab draagt en tegen het borka dragen.

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door Lidia_ 
> *ik vind het idee van de borka onzin, een vrouw mag hijaab dragen en geen borka, ik ben iemand die hijaab draagt en tegen het borka dragen.*


Waarom ben je tegen de boerka dan?

----------


## Lidia

het idee dat een mens helemaal bedekt is, je bent dan geen mens meer maar een ding, allah heeft ons gezicht en ogen en mond en neus gegeven, waarom zou je dat moeten verbergen, het gaat erom met elhijaab om el7ishma wa satra, alles bedekken dan bedek je ook een stukje eigen persoonlijkheid... daar ben ik tegen, ik ben zelf iemand die hijaab draagt, voor je hijaab gaat dragen vind ik dat je moet weten waarom je hijaab draagt.. en het dragen van hijaab vraagt veel van je dan alleen maar dat hoofddoek dragen, je moet netjes zijn, aardig en repsect tonen naar iedereen eigen grenzen bewaken etc...

----------


## Edster6

Hilary Duff and Pamela Anderson Slobbering Each Other!

----------


## a-aziz

> _Geplaatst door Lidia_ 
> *het idee dat een mens helemaal bedekt is, je bent dan geen mens meer maar een ding, allah heeft ons gezicht en ogen en mond en neus gegeven, waarom zou je dat moeten verbergen, het gaat erom met elhijaab om el7ishma wa satra, alles bedekken dan bedek je ook een stukje eigen persoonlijkheid... daar ben ik tegen, ik ben zelf iemand die hijaab draagt, voor je hijaab gaat dragen vind ik dat je moet weten waarom je hijaab draagt.. en het dragen van hijaab vraagt veel van je dan alleen maar dat hoofddoek dragen, je moet netjes zijn, aardig en repsect tonen naar iedereen eigen grenzen bewaken etc...*


wa alaikoum salaam'

dus alle vrouwen van rasoel(saws) en meryam oem issa (ra) waren "dingen"?

verbazend om te zien hoe men met zijn nafs strijd wanneer er duidelijke bewijzen beschikbaar zijn

Deze les is gemaakt naar aanleiding van het boek 
Djilbaab al-mar-ah al-muslimah van Sjeigh Albaanie,
waarin hij de meningen van verschillende geleerden behandelt
over de bedekking van de vrouw,en daarnaast ook zijn eigen mening geeft.

Volgens de Qoraan en de soena van Rasulullah (s.a.s.)
en de athaar (uitspraken van de sahaaba:metgezellen van de profeet.)
moet een moslim vrouw haar gehele lichaam bedekken
zodra ze haar huis verlaat;niets van haar zienah 
(d.w.z: haar versiering qua kleding en sieraden en lichaam.) mag zichtbaar zijn,
behalve haar gezicht en haar handen . (tenzij ze die zelf wil bedekken.)
************************************************** ****************************
Ze kan met welke kleding dan ook naar buiten gaan
als ze maar aan de volgende voorwaarden voldoen:

De kleding moet het gehele lichaam bedekken, behalve datgene wat uitgezonderd is.
De kleding moet zelf geen versiering zijn (zienah)
De kleding moet dik en ondoorzichtig zijn.(dus ook de sokken: niet zoals panty`s!)
De kleding moet wijd vallen en niet strak zitten.
De kleding moet niet ruiken naar parfum of wierook of bagoer.
De kleding van de vrouw mag niet lijken op de kleding van de man.
De kleding van de vrouw mag niet lijken op de kleding van de niet-moslims.
De kleding mag niet lijken op de kleding van een beroemd iemand.
************************************************** ******************************
(let op: Weet dat sommige van deze voorwaarden niet alleen voor vrouwen gelden, maar ook voor mannen. Sommigen zijn hoe dan ook niet toegestaan,of je nu binnen of buiten bent; zoals de laatste drie voorwaarden.)

Deze les gaat over de kleding die een vrouw draagt als ze naar buiten gaat:

************************************************** ******************************
DE EERSTE VOORWAARDE:
(De kleding moet het gehele lichaam bedekken, behalve datgene wat uitgezonderd is.)
Hoe wordt dit door verschillende geleerden uitgelegd?Ten eerste wordt als
Daliel (=bewijs) hiervoor soerat-an-Nur: (24:31)gebruikt:

En zeg tegen de gelovige vrouwen, dat zij hun ogen neerslaan en hun kuisheid bewaken, en hun sieraad niet tonen, behalve wat daarvan zichtbaar is.
En zij moeten hun sluiers over hun boezems dragen en hun schoonheid niet openlijk tonen, behalve aan hun echtgenoten, of hun vaders, of de vaders van hun echtgenoten, of hun zonen, of de zonen van hun echtgenoten, of hun broeders, of de zonen van hun broeders, of de zonen van hun zusters, of vrouwen*(hun zusters in islaam), of slavinnen waarover zij beschikken, of mannelijke helpers die geen begeerte meer hebben, of de kinderen die nog niet op de aurah (=datgene wat bedekt moet worden) van vrouwen letten. En laten zij niet met hun voeten stampen om hun sieraden, die zij verbergen te laten kennen. En keert jullie allen berouwvol tot Allaah, O gelovigen. Hopelijk zullen jullie welslagen.
************************************************** **************************
*In tafsier van Ibn Kathier lezen we dat hun vrouwen betekent:dat een moslimvrouw haar zienah mag laten zien aan moslimvrouwen,maar niet aan kaafir- en mushrik-vrouwen (die afgoden aanbidden)want zij zullen ons beschrijven aan hun mannen.(hoewel dit beschrijven van een vrouw verboden is voor alle vrouwen,dus ook voor ons,vormen de ongelovige vrouwen een extra gevaar omdat ze geen Godsvrees hebben.)

Omar ibn al Ghataab schreef een brief aan Ubaidah ibn Djarraah,(terwijl Omar galief-d.w.z:leider-was),waarin hij zei:
Ik heb gehoord dat er van onder de moslimvrouwen vrouwen zijn die samen met de ongelovige vrouwen (en mushrik-vrouwen) naar de hammaam gaan (badhuizen),
Maar het is niet halaal voor een vrouw die in Allah en Yaum-al-Qiyamah (de dag des oordeels) gelooft,haar aurah (haar lichaamsdelen die bedekt moeten zijn volgens Islaam) aan anderen dan moslimvrouwen te laten zien.

* En Ibn Abbaas legt dit als volgt uit: Hun vrouwen zijn de moslimvrouwen die hun schoonheid niet mogen tonen aan Joodse en Christelijke vrouwen en dat wat zij niet mogen tonen is: hun hals, 
oren,en al datgene wat een mahram mag zien.
(Een mahram (dus iemand waarmee je niet kan trouwen, zoals je broer, oom, vader, schoonvader enz.) mag van jou zien:




************************************************** ******************************
Nog een Daliel (=bewijs) uit de Qoraan dat je je lichaam en schoonheid moet bedekken wanneer je naar buiten gaat, is dat Allaah zegt in soerat-al-ahzaab: (33:59)

 O profeet, zeg tot jouw echtgenotes en tot jouw dochters en tot de vrouwen van de gelovigen dat zij hun overkleden (Djilbaab) over zich heen laten hangen. Op die manier is het gemakkelijker om hen te herkennen en worden zij niet lastig gevallen. En Allaah is Vergevensgezind, Meest Barmhartig.

De eerste aayah zegt dus dat een vrouw alle soorten ziena`s moet bedekken en niets hiervan moet laten zien aan adjaanib(vreemden/die geen mahram zijn; zij die buiten soerat-un-Nur vallen.)
Wanneer zij zonder dat ze het door had- per ongeluk toch iets liet zien (b.v: haar dat eruit steekt) moet ze dat gauw weer goed doen.
************************************************** ***************************
Over de betekenis van het stukje Qoraanvers behalve wat daarvan zichtbaar is uit soerat-an-Nur zijn verschillende meningen tussen de salaaf (de eerste drie generaties in en na de tijd van de profeet.). Sheigh Ibn Djurair heeft in zijn tafsier (18/84) (uitleg) van de Qoraan verschillende meningen van de sahaabah en taabiien weergegeven. De sjeigh heeft zelf gekozen voor de uitleg die zegt dat het het gezicht en beide handen is,wat je wel mag laten zien.

Al onze geleerden van de salaf zijn het met elkaar eens dat behalve wat daarvan zichtbaar is slaat op een daad die een moslim vrouw met niyyah verricht.(dus bewust,niet per ongeluk)

Ibn Masoed  radiyallaahoe anhoe  zegt: dat is het laten zien van haar kleren.(verder niets)
Ibn Abbaas en wie het met hem eens is van de sahaabah  radiyallaahoe anhoem  zeggen: dat is het laten zien van het gezicht en de handen.

Shaikh Al-Albaani ( moge Allaah hem met rahmah behandelen ) zegt: 
 Ibn Abbaas- en wie deze mening met hem deelt van de sahaabah en de uitleggers van de Qoraan-, geven aan dat dit Qoraanvers duidt op een gewoonte die de arabieren hadden op het moment van haar openbaring. Deze gewoonte is daarmee vastgelegd en aanvaard door de islaam. Daarom mogen we deze uitleg niet weigeren via de uitleg van Ibn Masoed -die niet gevolgd werd door anderen- om twee redenen:

Ibn Masoed  radiyallaahoe anhoe  heeft aan het woord kleding zijn algemene betekenis gegeven, dus hij heeft het niet gespecificeerd. Het kan zijn dat hij de kleding bedoelt die de vrouw onder haar djilbaab (haar overjas) draagt; wat eigenlijk op zich al mooi is: al zienah is, of de buiten -kleding n.l. de djilbaab. Kleding onder de djilbaab kan hij niet bedoelen omdat deze zowiezo al zienah is, dus het moet de djilbaab zijn. En dit heeft niemand verder gezegd.

Deze uitleg van dit stukje aayah komt niet overeen met de rest van de aayah. Allaah heeft twee keer hetzelfde woord  zienah genoemd. En volgens de regels van de Arabische taal moet de eerste zienah een en dezelfde tweede  zienah zijn. Dit wetend, kan het nooit zo zijn dat Allaah zegt: behalve wat daarvan zichtbaar is dus hun kleding, en daarna zegt Hij: en hun schoonheid (zienah) niet openlijk tonen, behalve aan hun echtgenoten, of .
Mogen de echtgenoten en de ouders en wie allemaal in de aayah genoemd zijn, niets van de vrouw zien ,behalve haar kleding ?!!

Shaikh Abuu Bakr Al-Djassaas ( rahimahoellaah) zegt in zijn boek  Ahkaamoel-Qoraan (3/316) Dat Ibn Masoed zegt dat: behalve wat daarvan zichtbaar is de kleding betekent, is niet waar.Hij haalt de hadith aan overleverd door Aisha dat haar zusje Asmaa bint Abu Bakr voor Rasulullah (s.a.s.) verscheen in doorzichtige kleding,waarom de profeet weg keek en zei:O Asmaa,
Wanneer een meisje de leeftijd heeft bereikt dat zij menstrueert,mag zij niets van haar lichaam laten zien,bahalve dit,en hij wees zijn gezicht en handen aan.

Deze hadith is overleverd door Abu Daoud, al-Baihaqi en at-Tabaraani.In de isnaad (overleveringsketen) is Khaalid bin Doeraik.Abu Daoud zegt deze hadith mursal is;
d.w.z:er is een onderbreking in zijn overlevering,want Khaalid heeft Aisha niet meegemaakt.
En Sheigh Al-Albaanie zegt dat Saied bin Bashier ,die ook in de keten van overleveraars van deze hadith zit, zwak is in het overleveren van ahaadieth.

Als meerdere zwakke ahadieth dezelfde boodschap in zich hebben,worden ze hassan;d.w.z:wel betrouwbaar,hoewel minder krachtig dan sahih.
De volgende hadith overleverd door Abu Daoud in zijn maraasiel met een sahih isnaad van Qataadah zegt dat de profeet (s.a.s.) zei:
de djaariyah (het meisje), moet vanaf haar menstruatie niets anders dan haar gezicht en handen laten zien,tot aan hun gewrichten.

Deze hadith is ook mursal, want Qataadah heft de profeet niet meegemaakt.De hadith wordt echter versterkt door de volgende hadith,verzameld door at-Tabaraani in Al-Kabier (24/143/378) en in al-Awsad (2/230/8959) en door al-Baihaqi (via Ibn Luhai`ah die het hoorde van `Ayaad bin `Abdullah,,die het hoorde van Ibrahiem bin `Oebayd bin Rifaa`ah al-Ansaari,die zijn vader hoorde vertellen dat Asmaa bint `Oemais zei :Smilie: 
de profeet (s.a.s.) kwam bij Aisha,terwijl haar zus Asmaa bij haar was,met kleding aan uit Shaam (Syrie en omgeving),met wijde mouwen.Toen de profeet haar zag,stond hij weer op en ging de deur uit.Aisha zei:Ga liever,want de boodschapper heeft iets gezien,wat hij haat (afkeurt).
Asmaa ging.Rasulullah (s.a.s.) kwam toen weer binnen en Aisha vroeg waarom hij weg was gegaan.Hij zei:Heb je haar uiterlijk niet gezien?Voor een moslimvrouw is het niet toegestaan om iets anders behalve dit en dit te laten zien. En hij pakt zijn handen (volgens de overlevering van Baihaqi.Maar eigenlijk moet het zijn:hij pakte zijn mouwen beet, bedekte zijn handen er tot waar de vingers beginnen mee en hief zijn handen toen en hield ze om zijn gezicht, zodat alleen zijn gezicht zichtbaar was.Al-Baihaqi zei:De isnaad ervan is zwak.)

Sheigh Albaani zegt dat de zwakte ervan komt omdat Ibn Luhay`ah (zijn echte naam is `Abdullah al-Hadrami Abu `Abdur-Rahmaan al-Misri al-Qaadi (de rechter) wel betrouwbaar was,maar zijn boeken met overleveringen verbrandden,en toen overleverde hij uit zijn hoofd,waardoor er fouten in slopen en zijn overleveringen als zwak werden verklaard door de hadieths geleerden.En toch zijn er sommige geleerden die hem als betrouwbaar kenmerken, zoals at-Tabaraani,die deze hadith als sahih zag.Hoe dan ook is deze hadith sterk genoeg om als getuige te gebruiken voor andere ahaadieth die zwak zijn.

Een andere hadith bewijst dat het niet verplicht is voor een vrouw om haar gezicht te bedekken;

Djaabir bin `Abdullah heeft overleverd;
Ik verrichtte salaat-ul-Ied met Rasulullah (s.a.s.) en hij begon met de salaah voor de toespraak en zei noch adhaan,noch iqaaamah (de oproepen tot het gebed).Daarna stond hij op, terwijl hij op Bilaal steunde.
Hij adviseerde de moslims om taqwa (Godsbewustzijn) te hebben en om Allah te gehoorzamen.
Hij gaf hun adviezen en herinnerde hun aan Allah.Daarna adviseerde hij de vrouwen en herinnerde hun aan Allah en zei:Geef sadaqah (liefdadigheid), want de meesten van jullie (vrouwen) zijn in het vuur van djehennam.Een van die vrouwen haar gezicht betrok (van bezorgdheid,angst,taqwa) en zei: Waarom,o Rasulullah? (s.a.s.) Hij antwoordde:Omdat jullie veel klagen en de  `ishrah ontkennen. (d.w.z: dat vrouwen altijd iets te klagen hebben over hun huwelijksleven en hun mannen,zonder het goede te noemen.)Hij (Djaabir) zei verder:Ze gaven hun sieraden als sadaqah.Ze gooiden hun ringen en kettingen in het kledingstuk van Bilaal. (Sahih Muslim)

(de hadith maakt dus o.a. duidelijk dat Djaabir wist hoe haar gezichtsuitdrukking was,wat hij niet had kunnen weten wanneer deze bedekt was geweest.)

Een volgende hadith overleverd door Ibn `Abbaas (al-Fadl bin `Abbaas ) zegt:
Een vrouw van de stam Khath`am vroeg een fatwa (religieuze uitspraak ) in hidjatoel-wadaa
(de afscheids bedevaart) op de dag van het slachten.Ibn `Abbaas zat op dat moment bij Rasulullah (s.a.s.) achterop zijn rijdier. Ibn `Abbaas was een stralende man ( hij werd beschreven als iemand waarbij nur (licht) van z`n gezicht af straalt).Rasulullah (s.a.s.) ging fatwa`s aan de mensen geven n.a.v. hun vragen.
ibn `Abbaas begon naar haar te kijken,en zij was een hele mooie vrouw. En in een andere hadith staat:en al-Fadl keek haar aan en was helemaal ingenomen door haar schoonheid.Ze keek hem ook aan.Rasulullah (s.a.s.) pakte hem bij zijn kin (baard) en draaide zijn gezicht de andere kant op.

En in een andere hadith verzameld door imaam Ahmed (1/211) zegt Ibn `Abbaas:
En ik keek naar haar,waarna de boodschapper mij aankeek en mijn gezicht wegdraaide van haar gezicht.Ik keek weer naar haar en hij draaide mijn gezicht naar de andere kant,tot hij dat drie keer had gedaan en ik stopte maar niet.
(deze hadith is munqati` d.w.z: gebroken;in de overlevering zit de onderbreking dat al-Hakam ibn `Oetaibah dit niet heeft gehoord van Ibn `Abbaas.)

Ali ibn Taalib heeft deze hadith ook overleverd en vertelde dat de vrouw haar vraag stelde op de slachtplaats (manhar) na het gooien van steentjes tegen de djammarah (palen in Mekka).
en Ibn`Abbaas zijn vader zei:O Rasulullah (s.a.s.) waarom draaide je het hoofd van je weg?
Hij (s.a.s.) zei:Ik zag een jonge man en een jonge vrouw en hoe kon ik hun veilig zien voor sjeitaan?

Sheigh Albaani zegt:Dit betekent dat de vraag plaats vond na de tahaloel (want het is bekend wanneer je tijdens de hadj steentjes bij de djamarah hebt gegooid alles halaal wordt,behalve vrouwen.Dus was de vrouw niet in ihraam.In ihraam mag een vrouw tijdens hadj geen niqaab (gezichtsbedekking) dragen.Dit is een belangrijk bewijs,want tegenstanders van de bewijzen dat een vrouw haar gezicht wel mag laten zien zouden anders zeggen:dat het geen bewijs is dat het gezicht van de vrouw niet bedekt werd tijdens het leven van de profeet,want het gezicht mag/mocht in de tijd van ihraam immers niet bedekt zijn.o.a. De overlevering van Ali bewijst dat de ihraam situatie al voorbij was. De hadith is dus een bewijs dat het gezicht geen aurah is (datgene wat verplicht bedekt moet zijn .)
Zoals Ibn Hazm zegt:Als het gezicht auwrah was dan zou Rasulullah (s.a.s.) haar verplicht hebben om dit te bedekken in de aanwezigheid van al die mensen.

In al-Fath al Baarie;uitleg van ahaadiths van Bukhaarie staat:
In de hadith zien we dat we weg moeten kijken.En dat de gelovige vrouwen niet hetzelfde zijn als de vrouwen van Rasulullah (s.a.s.)wat betreft de hidjaab.Want als dezelfde hidjaab verplicht zou zijn voor alle moslimvrouwen zou de profeet deze vrouw uit Khat`am ook verplicht hebben zichzelf te bedekken.

Zelfs al was deze vrouw in de toestand van ihraam dan had ze nog haar gezicht mogen bedekken,want alleen een niqaab op doen mag niet, maar stof vanaf het hoofd over het gezicht laten vallen mag wel.
Deze hadith is het sterkste bewijs dat het gezicht van een vrouw geen auwrah is,want het vond plaats tijdens het laatste deel van de profeet zijn leven, dus nadat de verzen over hidjaab geopenbaard waren .

Sahl bin Sa`d heeft in Sahih Muslim en Bukharie overleverd:
dat een vrouw naar Rasulullah (s.a.s.) kwam, terwijl hij in de moskee zat en ze zei:O Rasulullah,ik ben gekomen om mezelf aan jou te geven. Hij bleef stil en zag haar recht voor hem staan (een tijdje). Rasulullah (s.a.s.) keek naar haar;hij bekeek haar van beneden naar boven en richtte zijn blik op haar.Daarna keek hij naar de grond.Toen de vrouw zag dat hij niets van haar wou ging ze weer zitten.

Hij (s.a.s.) keek dus naar haar terwijl haar gezicht onbedekt was en zijn metgezellen waren rondom getuige van deze gebeurtenis en Rasulullah (s.a.s.) verplichtte haar niet om haar gezicht in aanwezigheid van hun als mannen te bedekken.

Aisha heeft in een hadith verzameld door Muslim en Bukharie overleverd:
De moemien-vrouwen (gelovige vrouwen) baden het ochtend gebed (slaat-ul-fadjr) met de profeet en ze keerden terug naar hun huizen als het gebed gedaan was en ze werden niet herkend door de donkerte.

Men kon niet herkennen wie wie was door de donkerte, dus als het licht was zouden ze wel herkend worden,waaruit blijkt dat hun gezichten open waren.En een andere hadith zegt:
en niemand van ons herkende het gezicht van de andere. (overleverd door Abu Ya`la` in zijn 
moesnad en zijn isnaad is sahih.)

----------


## a-aziz

In een andere hadith uit Sahih Muslim vertelt Faatimah bint Qais:
dat Abaa `Amroe ibn Hafs haar voor de derde keer talaaq gaf (scheiding) terwijl hij afwezig was.Ze kwam naar Rasulullah (s.a.s.) toe en vertelde hem dit.
Rasulullah (s.a.s.) beval haar om naar het huis van Um Shariek te gaan om daar haar wachtperiode te volbrengen.(een vrouw moet eerst drie keer menstrueren voordat ze mag hertrouwen.)
Hij voegde eraan toe:Dat is een vrouw waar mijn vrienden vaak naar toe gaan,breng je wachtperiode door bij Ibn Um Maktoem,hij is blind,dus kun je je kleding wegnemen.
(en in een andere hadith:Ga naar um Shariek,een rijke Ansaarie vrouw, die heel veel op de weg van Allah uitgeeft,waarbij ook heel veel gasten logeren.Ik (de vrouw) zei:Ik zal dat doen.Toen zei hij (s.a.s.) Doe dat maar niet,Um Shariek is een vrouw met veel gasten,ik vrees dat je gimaar (sluier) van je valt of dat je benen ontbloot raken van onder je kleding en de mensen zien van je wat ik niet wil.Ga naar de zoon van je oom (neef) `Abdullah bin Um Maktoem (de blinde),zij is van zijn familie,als je bij hem je gimaar afdoet,ziet hij dat niet.Ik ging naar hem.)

De profeet stond Faatimah bint Qais dus toe door mannen gezien te worden met alleen gimaar (hoofdbedekking) en geen gezichtsbedekking.Dit was ook in het laatste deel van het leven van Rasulullah (s.a.s.), dus na de openbaringen van Qoraanverzen over de hidjaab.

Ibn Abbaas heeft overleverd in een hadith uit Sahih al Bukharie:
Men vroeg:Heb je de Ied meegemaakt met de profeet?Hij zei:Ja, dankzij mijn jonge leeftijd heb ik het met hem meegemaakt.Rasulullah kwam bij het huis van Kathier bin as-Salt,waar hij ging bidden.Toen kwam hij naar beneden,ging dwars door de mannen heen en kwam bij de vrouwen,waar Bilaal ook was.Hij begon te reciteren (soerat-ul-Mumtahinah 60:12)
O Boodschapper,als de gelovige vrouwen tot jou gekomen zijn om trouw aan jou te zweren,zwerend dat zij geen deelgenoten aan Allah toekennenen hij reciteerde deze aayah tot het einde en zei toen:Gaan jullie daarmee akkoord?
Een van de vrouwen zei,terwijl de anderen zwegen:Ja, O profeet van Allah.
Ibn `Abbaas zei:de profeet adviseerde hen,herinnerde hun aan Allah en droeg hun op om sadaqah te geven.Bilaal spreidde zijn kleding en zei:Kom daarmee, moge mijn vader en moeder voor jullie geofferd zijn.En ik (Ibn `Abbaas) zag hun zwaaien met hun handen en hun sadaqah in de kleding van Bilaal gooien.Daarna gingen Bilaal en de profeet naar zijn huis.

Deze hadith is o.a. door Bukharie verzameld en Ibn Hazm zei:
Hier zien we dat Ibn `Abbaas - radiyallaahoe 'anhoe  in de aanwezigheid van de boodschapper van Allaah - s.a.w.  kijken naar de handen van de vrouwen, vandaar dat het klopt dat de handen en het gezicht vangeen auwrah zijn.

Dit verhaal heeft plaats gevonden na de openbaaring van aayatoel-djilbaab, want de djilbaab is verplicht gesteld in het 3e jaar van de hidjrah van onze profeet - s.a.w.  en de boven genoemde aayah welke de boodschapper - s.a.w.  recerteerde was geopenbaard in het 6e jaar van de hidjrah.

Soebayata binta haarith - radiyallaahoe 'anhaa  vertelde:
 Ze was getrouwd met Sad bin Khawlah - radiyallaahoe 'anhoe -, die overleed in Hidjratoel-wadaa (=afschijdsHadj van de profeet - s.a.w. - ) en hij hoorde bij de mensen van (slag van ) Badr. Ze was bevallen voor haar iddah (vanwege de dood van haar man) voorbij was, wat 4 maanden en 10 dagen is. Abus-Sanaabil bin Bakak - radiyallaahoe 'anhoe  kwam haar tegen toen ze net haar Nifaas (=blooding na de bevalling) achter de rug had. Hij zag dat ogen versierd waren met Koehl ,haar handen met Khitaab (=zwarte hinnah) en zichzelf klaar maakte. Hij zei tegen haar:  doe rustig aan, heb je je soms klaar gemaakt om te trouwen? De iddah is wel 4 maanden en 10 dagen hoor na de dood van je man. Ze zij: Toen ging ik naar de profeet - s.a.w.  en vertelde hem wat Abus-Sanaabil bin Bakak zei. De boodschapper - s.a.w.  zei:  je bent halaal geworden toen je je baby kreeg.


Deze hadieth is overgeleverd door Al-Imaan Ahmed rahimahoellaah via twee wegen: n is sahieh en de andere is hasan. En de hadieth is duidelijk een bewijs dat de handen (omdat ze met opgemaakte  met khitaab (zwatre hinnah)- handen naar buiten ging, en zelfs naar de profeet - s.a.w.  ging) geen awrah is. En dat tenminste de ogen geen awrah zijn (van-uitgaande dat haar hele gezicht bedekt was) omdat ze met opgemaakte ogen (met khoehl) de man ging praten en daarna zelfs met de profeet - s.a.w. - .

Adaa bin Rabaah zei: ibn Abbaas - radiyallaahoe 'anhoe  zei tegen me:
 Zal ik je een vrouw van ahloel-djannah laten zien? Ik zei: ja. Hij zei: die zwatre vrouw ging naar de boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. en zei tegen hem: ik krijg aanvallen, en ik wordt bloot, maak doeaa voor mij (dat ik weer beter wordt). Hij - s.a.w.  zei:  Als je wil heb je geduld (hou je vol) ermee, en (als belooning) krijg je de djannah. Of als je wil doe ik doeaa voor je om je weer beter te maken. Ze zei: Ik zal er geduld mee hebben. Ze voegde toe: Ik wordt bloot (bij een aanval), smeek Allaah voor mij om niet bloot te worden. En hij - s.a.w.  deed doeaa voor haar.
Boekhaari & Moslim

Uit deze hadieth blijkt dat Ibn Abbaas - radiyallaahoe 'anhoe  de vrouw van ahloel-djannah beshreef als zwarte vrouw. Als een vrouw van top tot teen bedekt is, hoe zou je kunnen weten wat voor huidkleur ze heeft?! Hieruit concluderen we dat haar gezicht niet bedekt was, want anders zou inbn Abbaas haar nooit kunnen aanwijzen voor Adaa bin Rabaah. 

Ibn Abbaas zei: 
 Er was een vrouw die ( in de moskee) achter de boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. bad. Een onbeschrijvelijk mooie vrouw, van de mooiste vrouwen. [Ibn Abbaas zei: Neen ik zweer bij Allaah, ik heb nog nooit zon mooie vrouw gezien.] Sommigemannen gingen in de eerste rijen bidden om zo te voorkomen dat ze haar zagen. Anderen gingen juist in de achterste rijen bidden om haar tijdens de roekoe te zien. Ze keken onder hun oksels tijdens de rukuu [en ze deden hun armen uitelkeer]. Allaah s.w. heeft toen : En We weten wie van jullie naar voren gingen en wie van jullie naar achteren. 

Deze hadieth is verzameld door alle verzamelaars van de ahaadieth (as-haaboes-soenan). Als deze vrouw haar gezicht en handen zou hebben bedekt dan zou Ibn Abbaas - radiyallaahoe 'anhoe  haar niet kunnen beschrijven als een mooie vrouw. En de sahaabah die in moskee gingen bidden zouden zich niets van haar getrokken als zij van top tot teen bedekt was. Deze hadieth is tevens een bewijs tegen de mensen die van mening zijn dat de vrouw zichzelf -ook in de salaah- van top tot teen moet bedekken.

N.B. 
Hier moet in acht genomen worden dat tussen de sahaabah ook moenaafiqien waren. Maar ook de iemaan van de mensen die in de moskee van boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. baden was niet hetzelfde bij iedereen. Maar pas op dat je denkt dat de sahaabah van de boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. zo iets zouden doen, om als excuus te gebruiken om ook achter de vrouwen aan te zitten en naar hun te kijken!. Allaah heeft deze aayaat niet voor niets geopenbaard; behalve om te laten weten dat Hij s.w. van boven de 7e hemel ziet en weet en hoort wat we doen. En Hij zal ons ook oordelen naar wat we gedaan hebben.







Ibn Masoed - radiyallaahoe 'anhoe  heeft overgeleverd:
De boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. zag een vrouw die hij bewonderde (die bij hem in smaak viel). Toen ging hij naar zijn vrouw Sawdah - radiyallaahoe 'anhaa  terwijl ze aan het koken was, en bij haar waren op dat moment andere vrouwen. De vrouwen gingen meteen weg om de boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. met zijn vrouw alleen te laten. De boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. kreeg van haar wat hij nodig had!. Vervolgens zei hij:  Als een man van jullie een vrouw ziet die hij verleidelijk vindt, moet hij naar zijn Ahl gaan, want zijn Ahl heeft hetzelfde wat die heeft.
Al-Boekhaari & Moslim

In deze hadieth merken we weer op dat de vrouw die gezien werd door de boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. haar gezicht niet bedekte, anders hoe zou hij haar verleidelijk kunnen vinden als zij haar gezicht bedekte?. En dat hij tegen de sahaabah zegt:  ...wie een vrouw ziet diee... wil zeggen dat de sahaabah de kans lopen om een vrouw op straat te zien die voor een van hun verleidelijk kan zijn, wat aangeeft dat de vrouwen op straten lopen zonder hen gezichten en handen te bedekken.


Abdoellaah bin Mohammad vertelde, dat een vrouw van zijn stam hem vertelde, ze zei:  De boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. kwam binnen bij mij terwijl ik met links aan eten was. Ik was likshandig. Hij s.a.w. sloeg mijn hand. Dat hapje wat in hand was viel van me af en hij zei: Eet niet met je linke hand en Allaah heeft je een rechte (hand) gegeven.
Verzameld door Ahmed in zijn Moesnad (sahieh).

Elke mens met verstand weet dat het niet mogelijk is dat deze vrouw met handschoene aan het eten was.


Thawbaan - radiyallaahoe 'anhoe  zei: 
 Bint Hoebairah kwam naar de boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. terwijl zij in haar hand een Fatkh (=een grote ring) van goud droog. De boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. sloeg haar hand met een stockje die hij bij zich had en zei: vindt je het prettig dat Allaah ringen van vuur in je hand legt?...
Hadieth sahieh.


In al deze ahaadieth halen de bewijzen uit dat het toegestaan is dat de moslim haar gezicht en handen mag laten zien. En deze overleveringen steunen de eerder genoemde hadieth van Aa-ishah - radiyallaahoe 'anhaa - en maken tevens duidelijk dat dat de betekennis is van de aayah  ..Behalve wat zichtbaar is.. [Annoer:31]. En de daarna komende aayah: En zij moeten hun sluiers over hun boezems dragen... maakt duidelijk wat sommige genoemde ahaadieth duidelijk hebben gemaakt, dat het gezicht niet bedekt hoeft te worden. Het woord khumur meervoud van khimaar wat hier vertaald is als sluiers betekent in het Araabisch: datgene wat het hoofd bedekt1. En Al-djoeyoeb wat uitgelegd is hier als boezems is meervoud van  Djaib wat betekent: de plek waar het gesneden is of geschuurd is in een hemd of kleed. Dus Allaah s.w. heeft de vrouwen voorgedragen om hun khimaar te wikkelen om hun nek en borst. Wat dus aangeeft dat het verplicht is om deze plekken te bedeken en het gezicht niet te bedekken. Wat op zijn beurt betekent dat het gezicht geen awrah is. Dit heeft o.a. Ibn Hazm gezegd.

Vanaf hier vrijdag 9 maart 2001 =

In de vorige les hebben we tevens de bewijzen en de uitleg gegeven dat deze gebeurtenissen en verhalen plaats hebben gevonden na het openbaren dus verplicht stellen van het dragen van een djilbaab.

In soerat-un-noer lezen we ook: En zeg, oh Mohammad - s.a.w. -, tegen de gelovige mannen dat zij hun ogen neer moeten slaan en over hun foeroedj moeten bewaken... (An-noer: 30-31)

Als we dit stukje vers goed bekijken, krijgen we het gevoel dat er iets is wat aan de vrouw niet bedekt is, en dat is niets anders dan: het gezicht en de handen.

Zoiets lezen we in de volgende overlevering waarin de boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. zegt:
 Pas op dat je in de straten zitten..... En als jullie dit wijgeren en jullie willen toch daar zitten, dan moeten jullie de baden (straten) hun rechten geven. De metgezellen zeiden:  Wat zijn de rechten van de starten oh, boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w.? Hij - s.a.w.  zei: ogen neerslaan, niemand en niets lastig vallen, salaams beantwoorden, het goede gebieden en het slechte verbieden.1.

Hij - s.a.w.  zei ook:
 O Ali, volg de blik niet met andere blik, want de eerste is jou recht, maar de tweede is niet jou recht.

Djoerair ibn Abdillaah vertelde:
Ik vroeg de boodschapper van Allaah s.a.w. over de incidentele blik? Hij - s.a.w.  bevol me om (daarna) mijn weg te kijken. 

Het bedekken van de voeten:

Allaah s.w. zegt in soeratun-noer aayah:31
 En laten zij niet met hun voeten stampen om hun sieraden, die zij verbergen te laten kennen.
Dit is een bevel van Allaah s.w. naar de moslim vrouwen om hun sieraden om hun enkels. Als je goed kijkt naar deze vers dan zul je zien dat het  stampen met de voeten datgene is wat verboden is.

----------


## a-aziz

Gezichtssluier..

Assalaamoe 3eleykoem Warah Matoe Allahie Wabarakatoehoe

De volgende Fatwa is van Sheikh Mohammed ibn Saalih al-Uthaymeen ( Rahiemahoe Allah ): " De islamitische Hijaab is voor de moslimvrouw , het bedekken van dat wat verboden is voor haar om te laten zien . Als eerste van de lichamelijke deel, dat ze haar gezicht moet bedekken. Het gezicht is de bron van verleiding en de bron van mensen die met begeerte naar haar kijken. Daarom, moet de vrouw zich bedekken in aanwezigheid van niet-Mahram mannen. 
Voor degenen die beweren dat de Islamitische Hijaab alleen het bedekken van de hoofd, schouders,rug, voeten, kin en voorarm is, en het bedekken van het gezicht en handen er niet bij nemen, vindt ik dit een merkwaardige bewering. Het is namelijk algemeen bekend dat de gezicht de oorsprong is van verleiding en  kijken  is. Hoe kan iemand zeggen dat de Shari3a het wel toestaat om de gezicht van een vrouw te zien maar de voeten niet? Het is onmogelijk dat de Gewaardeerde, Wijze en Indrukwekkende Shari3a tegenstrijdig is. Iedereen weet dat de verleiding van het niet bedekken van de gezicht groter is als gevolg dan van het ontbloten van de voet. 
Als men, een man die een vrouw een aanzoek doet om met hem te trouwen verteld, dat de handen of voeten niet mooi en onaantrekkelijk zijn, maar dat haar gezicht juist mooi en aantrekkelijk is, dat je die man er niet van kunt weerhouden om haar niet te vragen. Hieruit kunnen we concluderen dat de gezicht zeker bedekt moet zijn.
Er zijn ook bewijzen uit de Boek van Allah en de Soennah van onze profeet Mohammed ( 3eleyhie Salaatoe Wassalam ). De metgezellen hebben ook hun verklaringen afgelegd en de Imams en de grote geleerden hebben te kennen gegeven dat het een verplichting is voor de moslimvrouw om zich helemaal te bedekken in aanwezigheid van niet-mahram mannen." 
Sheikh Saalih al-Fawzaan ( Hafiedahoe Allah ) heeft gezegd: de juiste beoordeling van de bewijzen is dat gezicht van de moslimvrouw auwrah is, dat wil zeggen dat zij haar gezicht zou moeten bedekken. Het is het meest verleidelijke gedeelte van haar lichaam, men kijkt toch het meest naar de gezicht, dus het gezicht is het grootste auwrah van de vrouw. 
Sjeikh Moenajied ( Hadiedahoe Allah ) heeft gezegd:  De Profeet ( 3eleyhie Salaatoe Wassalaam ) zei in een authentieke hadith: " Al-Mar-a-toe Auwrah oftewel " de vrouw is auwrah '. Hier mag dus niets van getoond worden. ( dit is Hakeem Al-Muhkam ) Dit is duidelijk een doorslaggevende tekst welke de hukm ( wijsheid ),
het oordeel en het voorschrift verschaft; meer hoeft er eigenlijk niet gezegd te worden. Wie alleen al stilstaat bij deze 2 woorden ( Al-Mar-a-toe Auwrah ) zal geen ander bewijs nodig hebben voor het bedekken van het gehele lichaam van de vrouw haar gezicht, haar, 2 handen, voeten en lichaam. Het geloof vereist het bedekken van de awrah; het is verplicht en kan niet ontkent worden . 
In Sahieh Boekhari staat de lange Hadieth over de leugen over Aisha ( Radia Allahoe 3en ) .  Het verhaal over dat ze achterbleef. Safouane kwam langs, hij had me al gezien voordat Hijaab was geopenbaard en verplicht gemaakt. Hij kwam langs en zei: " Inna Liellahi Wa Inna Ileyhie Raji3oen ". ( Ze werd wakker ) en zei: dus ik bedekte mijn gezicht met mijn jilbaab ( overjas ). Zie deze uitspraak ( van Aisha ) als een zware uitspraak waarmee je het voor hun ogen kan duwen, prikken, steken, fixeren en porren. Zeg tegen hun: Waarlijk, Aisha zei in Boekharie; Dus ik bedekte mijn gezicht met mijn jilbaab, wat het bewijs is dat ze de verplichting van het bedekken van het gezicht volledig begreep. 
En de profeet ( 3eleyhie Salaatoe Wassalam ) beviel de persoon die wou gaan trouwen om de bruid te bekijken. Ik vraag je bij Allah, als het tonen van het gezicht toegestaan was, waarom droeg hij hem dan op om naar haar gezicht te gaan kijken? Kon hij haar dan niet op straat gezien hebben? Waarom droeg hij dit dan op? Vrouwen van de Ansaar hadden iets in hun ogen. Dus de opdracht was om de ogen te bekijken. Waar bevinden zich de ogen? - In het haar? Armen? Voeten? De ogen bevinden zich in het gezicht. Waarom is het dat sommige metgezellen eerst keken voordat ze gingen trouwen? Waarom niet eerst het huwelijkscontact maken en dan kijken? Waarom niet gewoon op straat kijken? Omdat zoals we begrijpen en weten, het bedekken van het gezicht is verplicht. 
Mugheerah Bin Shu'bah zei: Ik ging naar de Profeet ( 3eleyhie Salaatoe Wassalam ) en ik meldde dat ik met een vrouw verloofd was waarmee ik wilde trouwen. Hij zei: Ga en kijk naar haar, er kan hierdoor iets tussen jullie ontstaan. Dus hij ging en vertelde dit
aan haar ouders. Het was alsof de ouders het niet leuk vonden. Ze vertelden het
de vrouw. Zij zei: als de Profeet ( 3eleyhie Salaatoe Wassalam ) het heeft opgedragen, kijk dan. Dus hij keek naar haar en trouwde met haar. Hij vermeldde haar goedheid, manieren en gehoorzaamheid. 
Iedere hadith die melding maakt van het tonen van het gezicht, is ofwel een zwakke Hadieth ofwel voor een individuele situatie; zoals huwelijk, getuigen of Ahadieth voor andere situaties. En we zijn met het oordeel van het Boek van Allah en met de duidelijke bewijzen, en toon jullie versiering niet. 







De Hadieth van Aisha ( Radia Allahoe 3en ), toen Asma ( Radia Allahoe 3en ) de dochter van Abou Bakr naar de Boodschapper van Allah ( 3eleyhie Salaatoe Wassalam ) ging, terwijl ze dunne kleding droeg. Hij naderde haar en zei, " O Asma! Wanneer een meisje de leeftijd bereikt waarop ze ongesteld wordt, is het
niet correct dat iets behalve dit en dit worden getoond. Hij wees naar het gezicht en handen.
Deze hadith is zwak !! oftewel Da3ief verklaard vanwege 2 hoofdzakelijke punten.

1. Er is geen verband/link tussen Aisha ( Radia Allahoe 3en ) en Khalid bin Dareek, welke de hadith van
haar heeft overgeleverd. En in iedere keten van overleveraar wordt Khalid bin Dareek genoemd.

2. In de keten van overleveraar komt Saeed bin Basheer voor, welke bekend is bij de meeste van de Muhaditheen als zijnde een zwakke overleveraar. Er is hier melding van gemaakt door Imaam Ahmad bin Hanbal, An-Nasai Ibn Madeeni en Ibn Ma'een ( Rahmatoe Allah 3eleyhoem ). Dit is ook de argument waarom Imam Boekharie en Moeslim ( Rahiemahoemoe Allah ) deze hadith niet accepteerden voor hun boeken. ( Door Sheikh Mohammed ibn Saalih al-Uthaymeen ( Rahimahoe Allah ) in zijn boek " Hijaab " pagina's 17 en 18 ). 
De geleerden die de standpunte verdedigen dat de moslimvrouw een gezichtssluier om moet zijn onder andere: Sheikh Abul Ala Maududi, Sheikh Ibn Jibreen, Sheikh Jamaal Zarabozo, Sheikh Mohammed ibn Saalih al-Uthaymeen, Imaam Ghazaali, Sheikh Sheikh 'Abdul-'Azeez bin Baaz, Sheikh-ul-Islam Ibn Taymiyyah, Ibn Hajar Al-Asqalanee, Ibn Al-Mandhur, Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid ( Een van de grote geleerden van onze tijd )

Tenslotte is het dragen van de gezichtssluier een zeer zuivere goede daad wat door beide groepen erkend wordt. 
De twee standpunten zijn het eens over de rechtmatigheid van de niqaab: het is zeker een perfectie voor de moslimvrouw, en het is deugdzamer voor haar in overeenstemming met de bedoelingen van de Shari3a. Daarom is het correcter zich in te spannen om het de dragen van de niqaab aan te moedigen en om de deugdelijkheden en verdiensten te laten zien, uit te leggen en mensen ertoe aan te zetten. 
Het bedekken van het gezicht met de niqaab zou in feite een algemene regel zou moeten zijn en het niet bedekken van het gezicht een uitzondering. 
Moge Allah elke moslimvrouw zich laten haasten om haar gezicht te bedekken met volle overtuiging en tevredenheid van haar innerlijk. En dat het verlangen naar perfectie in haar geloof de sterkste en grootste verlangen is die iemand zich maar kan voorstellen. Moge de vrouwen van de profeet ( Radia Allahoe 3enhoem ) en alle andere vrouwelijke metgezellen ( Radia Allahoe 3enhoem ) voor altijd onze grote voorbeelden blijvenAllahoema Ameen !!

Wa 3eleykoem Salaam Warah Matoe Allahie Wabarakatoehoe

----------


## a-aziz

Assalaam Alaikum Wa Ramatullahi Wa Barakatuhu 
Welcome to Uthman's page on Niqaab. 

Niqaab in the light of Quran 
Niqaab in the light of Hadith 
Niqaab according to the Sahaba (Radhiallaahu nhuma) 
Niqaab according to the Tabi'een 
Niqaab according to_ the 4 Madhabib 
Niqaab according to the mufasrieen of Quran 
Niqaab according the great scholars of Islam_ 
Refutations For those who claim niqaab is not wajib and the face and hands of a woman can be seen by (ghairMahrrum) strange men. 
Definition of Hijab and Jilbab by Sahaba and Ullima 
What if you make fun of Niqaab? 
Can you take the Niqaab off under pressure? LINK TO NEW PAGE 

_ 
_ 
"The Niqaab in light of the Holy Quran and Sahih Hadith and in the Opinions of the great scholars.... 
_ 
From the Quran.....(This tafseer is Agreed upon by Ibn Kathir, Al-Qurtabi and At-Tabari) 
The Noble Qur'an ........ 

Surah Al-Ahzaab, Verse #59 
O Prophet! Tell your wives and your daughters and the women of the believers to draw their cloaks ("Jalabib") veils all over their bodies (screen themselves completely except the eyes or one eye to see the way Tafseer Al-Qurtabi) that is most convenient that they should be known (as such) and not molested: and Allah is Oft-Forgiving Most Merciful." 
Surah An-Nur, Verses #30 and #31 
And Say to the believing women to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things), and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual acts) and not to show off their adornment except only that which is apparent (like both eyes for necessity to see the way, or outer palms of hands or one eye or dress like veil, gloves, head cover, apron), and to draw their veils all over Juyubihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms)_ 
_ 
From the Hadith..... 

Sahih Al-Bukhari Volume 6, Book 60, Hadith # 282 
Narrated Safiya bint Shaiba (Radhiallaahu nha)_ "Aisha (Radhiallaahu nha) used to say: "When (the Verse): "They should draw their veils over their necks and bosoms," was revealed, (the ladies) cut their waist sheets at the edges and covered their faces with the cut pieces. 
Sahih Al-Bukhari Volume 1, Book 8, Hadith # 368 
Narrated 'Aisha (Radhiallaahu nha) Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) used to offer the Fajr prayer and some believing women covered with their veiling sheets used to attend the Fajr prayer with him and then they would return to their homes unrecognized ._ Shaikh Ibn Uthaimin in tafseer of this hadith explains "This hadith makes it clear that the Islamic dress is concealing of the entire body as explained in this hadith._ Only with the complete cover including the face and hands can a woman not be recognized._ This was the understanding and practice of the Sahaba and they were the best of group, the noblest in the sight of Allah (swt) with the most complete Imaan and noblest of characters._ so if the practice of the women of the sahaba was to wear the complete veil then how can we deviate from their path? (Ibn Uthaimin in the book "Hijaab" page # 12 and 13) 
Sahih Al-Bukhari Volume 1, Book 4, Hadith # 148 
Narrated 'Aisha (Radhiallaahu nha): The wives of Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) used to go to Al-Manasi, a vast open place (near Baqia at Medina) to answer the call of nature at night. 'Umar used to say to the Prophet "Let your wives be veiled," but Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) did not do so. One night Sauda bint Zam'a the wife of the Prophet went out at 'Isha' time and she was a tall lady. 'Umar addressed her and said, "I have recognized you, O Sauda." He said so, as he desired eagerly that the verses of Al-Hijab (the observing of veils by the Muslim women) may be revealed. So Allah revealed the verses of "Al-Hijab" (A complete body cover excluding the eyes). 
Tirmidhi with a SAHIH chain reports... 
"Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) said All of a woman is awrah. (Shaikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid quotes this hadith narrated by Tirmidhi with a sahih isnaad and says this is a direct hadith from Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam ) and has made it clear that a woman must cover everything including the face and hands!) 
Abu Dawood Book 14, Hadith # 2482 
Narrated Thabit ibn Qays (Radhiallaahu nhu): A woman called Umm Khallad came to the Prophet (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) while she was veiled. She was searching for her son who had been killed (in the battle) Some of the Companions of the Prophet (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) said to her: You have come here asking for your son while veiling your face? She said: If I am afflicted with the loss of my son, I shall not suffer the loss of my modesty._ Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) said: You will get the reward of two martyrs for your son. She asked: Why is that so, oh Prophet of Allah? He replied: Because the people of the Book have killed him. 
Abu Dawood Book 32, Hadith # 4090 
Narrated Umm Salamah, Ummul Mu'minin (Radhiallaahu nha): When the verse "That they should cast their outer garments over their persons" was revealed, the women of Ansar came out as if they had crows over their heads by wearing outer garments. 
Abu Dawood Book 32, Hadith # 4091 
Narrated Aisha, Ummul Mu'minin (Radhiallaahu nha)_ "May Allah have mercy on the early immigrant women. When the verse "That they should draw their veils over their bosoms" was revealed, they tore their thick outer garments and made veils from them._ Ibn Hajar Al-Asqalanee, who is known as Ameer Al-Mu'mineen in the field of Hadith, said that the phrase, "covered themselves", in the above Hadith means that they "covered their faces". [Fath Al-Bari]. 
Imaam Malik's MUWATTA Book 20 Hadith # 20.5.16 
Yahya related to me from Malik from Hisham ibn Urwa that Fatima bint al-Mundhir (Radhiallaahu nha) said, "We used to veil our faces when we were in Ihram in the company of Asma bint Abi Bakr As-Siddiq (Radhiallaahu nha). "This again proves that not only the wives of Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) wore the Niqaab and that even though in Ihram women are not supposed to wear Niqaab but if men are there they still have to cover the face. 
Abu Dawood Book 10, Hadith # 1829 
Narrated Aisha, Ummul Mu'minin:_ (Radhiallaahu nha) who said, "The riders would pass us while we were with the Messenger of Allah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam)._ When they got close to us, we would draw our outer cloak from our heads over our faces._ When they passed by, we would uncover our faces. 
Recorded by Ahmad, Abu Dawood and Ibn Majah, Narrated 'Aisha. [In his work Jilbab al-Marah al-Muslimah, al-Albani states (p. 108) that it is hasan due to corroborating evidence._ Also, in a narration from Asma {who was not the wife of Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam)}, Asma also covered her face at all times in front of men.]_ Shaikh Ibn Uthaimin in his tafseer of this hadith explains "This hadith indicates the compulsion of the concealing of the faces as an order of Shariah, because during the Ihram it is "wajib" (compulsory) NOT to wear the Niqaab._ So if it was only mustahab (recommended) to cover the face then Aisha and Asma (Radhiallaahu nha) would have taken the wajib over the mustahab._ It is well known by the Ullima that a wajib can only be left because of something that is also wajib or fardh._ So Aisha and Asma (Radhiallaahu nha) covering the face even in Ihram in the presence of strange (ghairMahraam) men shows that they understood this to be an act that was wajib or fardh or they would not have covered the face in Ihraam. 
Sahih Al-Bukhari Volume 7, Book 72, Hadith # 715 
Narrated 'Ikrima (Radhiallaahu nhu) narrates "Rifa'a divorced his wife whereupon 'AbdurRahman bin Az-Zubair Al-Qurazi married her. 'Aisha said that the lady (came), wearing a green veil." It is a very long hadith but the point is the women of Sahaba wore the full veil. 
Sahih Al-Bukhari Volume 1, Book 8, Hadith # 347 
Narrated Um 'Atiya (Radhiallaahu nha) We were ordered (by Rasulullah '(Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) to bring out our menstruating women and veiled women in the religious gatherings and invocation of Muslims on the two 'Eid festivals. These menstruating women were to keep away from their Musalla. A woman asked, "O Allah's Apostle ' What about one who does not have a veil (the veil is the complete cover with only one eye or two eyes showing)?" He said, "Let her share the veil of her companion." Shaikh Ibn Uthaimin in tafseer of this hadith explained "This hadith proves that the general norm amongst the women of the Sahaba (Radhiallaahu nhuma) was that no woman would go out of her home without a cloak, fully concealed and if she did not posses a veil, then it was not possible for her to go out._ it was for this reason that when Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) ordered them to go to the Place for Eid Salah, they mentioned this hindrance._ As a result Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) said that someone should lend her a veil, but did not say they could go out without it._ If Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) did not allow women to go to a place like the Eid Salah, which has been ordered by Shariah for women and men alike, then how can people let women to out to market places and shopping centers without where there is open intermingling of the sexes, without a veil._ (by Shaikh Ibn Uthaimin in the book "Hijaab" page # 11) 
Sahih Al-Bukhari Volume 8, Book 76, Hadith # 572 
In the end of this very long hadith it quotes Anas (Radhiallaahu nho) rates from Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) "and if one of the women of Paradise looked at the earth, she would fill the whole space between them (the earth and the heaven) with light, and would fill whatever is in between them, with perfume, and the veil of her face is better than the whole world and whatever is in it." This show that even the women of Junnah have veils and the word veil is what covers the face (niqaab). 
Abu Dawood Book 33, Hadith # 4154, Agreed upon by Nasai 
_Aisha(Radhiallaahu nha) narrates that on one occasion a female Muslim wanted to give a letter to the Holy Prophet (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam), the letter was delivered to the Holy Prophet (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) from behind a curtain. 
Note: Quoted in the famous book Mishkaat. Here the Mufasereen of hadith have explained that the hadith where women came up to Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) face to face were before the ayah "And when you ask (his wives) for anything you want, ask them from behind a screen, that is purer for your hearts and for their hearts." (Surah Al_Ahzb ayah # 53)_ And this hadith proves this order is for the whole Ummah not just for the wives of Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam)! 
Abu Dawood Book 2, Hadith # 0641 
Narrated Aisha, Ummul Mu'minin (Radhiallaahu nha) "Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) said "Allah does not accept the prayer of a woman who has reached puberty unless she wears a veil." 
Sahih Al-Bukhari Volume 9, Book 89, Hadith # 293 
Narrated 'Aisha (Radhiallaahu nha) Utba bin Abi Waqqas said to his brother Sa'd bin Abi Waqqas, "The son of the slave girl of Zam'a is from me, so take him into your custody." So in the year of Conquest of Mecca, Sa'd took him and said. (This is) my brother's son whom my brother has asked me to take into my custody." 'Abd bin Zam'a got up before him and said, (He is) my brother and the son of the slave girl of my father, and was born on my father's bed." So they both submitted their case before Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam). Sa'd said, "O Allah's Apostle! This boy is the son of my brother and he entrusted him to me." 'Abd bin Zam'a said, "This boy is my brother and the son of the slave girl of my father, and was born on the bed of my father." Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) said, "The boy is for you, O 'Abd bin Zam'a!" Then Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) further said, "The child is for the owner of the bed, and the stone is for the adulterer," Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) then said to Sauda bint Zam'a, "Veil (screen) yourself before him," when he saw the child's resemblance to 'Utba. The boy did not see her again till he met Allah._ note: This hadith proves Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) did infact order the veil to be observed. 
Sahih Al-Bukhari Volume 7, Book 65, Hadith # 375 
Narrated Anas (Radhiallaahu nhu) I know (about) the Hijab (the order of veiling of women) more than anybody else. Ubai bin Ka'b used to ask me about it. Allah's Apostle became the bridegroom of Zainab bint Jahsh whom he married at Medina. After the sun had risen high in the sky, the Prophet invited the people to a meal. Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) remained sitting and some people remained sitting with him after the other guests had left. Then Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) got up and went away, and I too, followed him till he reached the door of 'Aisha's room. Then he thought that the people must have left the place by then, so he returned and I also returned with him. Behold, the people were still sitting at their places. So he went back again for the second time, and I went along with him too. When we reached the door of 'Aisha's room, he returned and I also returned with him to see that the people had left. Thereupon Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) hung a curtain between me and him and the Verse regarding the order for (veiling of women) Hijab was revealed. 
Abu Dawood Book 32, hadith # 4100 
Narrated Umm Salamah, Ummul Mu'minin (Radhiallaahu nha): I was with Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) while Maymunah was with him. Then Ibn Umm Maktum came. This happened when we were ordered to observe veil. Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) said: Observe veil from him. We asked: oh Rasulullah! is he not blind? He can neither see us nor recognize us. Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) said: Are both of you blind? Do you not see him? 
_ 
The opinions of the great scholars about the Niqaab... 
_ 
_From the Sahaba (Radhiallaahu nhuma) ....... 
Ibn bbaas (Radhiallaahu nhu), who was one of the most knowledgeable companions of Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam), Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) even made duwaa for him saying "O Allah, make him acquire a deep understanding of the religion of Islam and instruct him in the meaning and interpretation of things." 
Ibn Jarir (Rahimahullah) with an authentic chain of narrators has quoted Ibn Abbaas' (Radhiallaahu n) opinion was "that the Muslim women are ordered to cover their head and faces with outer garments except for one eye." (This is quoted in the Ma'riful Qur'an in the tafseer of Surah Ahzaab ayah # 33, with reference of Ibn Jarir with a sahih chain of narrators)._ The Tabiee Ali Bin Abu Talha explained that this was the last opinion of Ibn Abbas and the other opinions quoted from him were from before Surah Al-Ahzaab, Verse #59 and the order of_ the "Jalabib"._ Shaikh Ibn Uthaimin commented on this saying of Ibn Abbaas (Radhiallaahu nhu) by saying "This statement is "Marfoo" and in shariah that is the same category as a hadith which is narrated directly from Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam). The quote of Ibn Abbas is quoted by many tabi'een like Ali Ibn Abu Talha and Ibn Jarir in Ma'riful Quran by Mufti Muhammad Shafi vol.7 pg.217 and also in Tafseer Ibn Jarir, Vol. 22, pg.29 and also by Imaam Qurtabi all with SAHIH Chains and explained in the book "Hijaab" by Ibn Uthaimin, Page # 9 and authenticated in the book "Hijaab wa Safur"by Shaikh-ul-Islam Ibn Taymiyyah (Rahimahullah) on page #11 and by Shaikh AbdulAziz bin Bazz_ (Rahimahullah) on page # 55 and 60 ) 
Abdullah Ibn Mas'ud_ (Radhiallaahu nhu) Who was known as the most knowledgeable Sahabi in matters of Shariah._ He became Muslim when he was a young kid_ and ever since that he stayed with Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) and gained the understanding of Quran from him._ Umar Ibn Khattab (Radhiallaahu nhu) said about him "By Allah, I don't know of any person who is more qualified in the matters dealing with the Quran than Abdullah Ibn Mas'ud" 
Explained, the word Jilbaab (as mentioned in the Quran Surah Ahzaab ayah # 59 ) means a cloak which covering the entire body including the head,_ face and hands._ (Quoted from Ibn Taymiyyah (Rahimahullah) in his book on fatwaas Page# 110 Vol # 2 and By Shaikh Ibn Uthamin in the book Hijaab Page # 15) 
Aisha (Radhiallaahu nha)_ 
Stated that in verse 30 and 31 of Surah An Nur "What has been allowed to be shown is the hands, bangles and rings but the face must be covered. 
(Quoted by Shaikh Abdul A'la Maududi in the book Purdah P# 195 and in his Tafseer of Quran under the tafseer of Surah An Nur) 
Abu Ubaidah Salmani (Radhiallaahu nhu), an other well known Sahabi is quoted saying "Jilbaab should fully cover the women's body, so that nothing appears but one eye with which she can see." (Tafseer Al-Qurtubi) And In the time of Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) "The women used to don their cloaks (Jilbaabs) over their heads in such a manner that only the eyes were revealed in order to see the road." (The Book "Hijaab" page # 9) 
Ubaida bin Abu Sufyan bin al-Harith('Radhiallaahu nhu' An' Other well known and knowledgeable Companion of Rasulullah ) Imam Muhammad bin Sirin (Rahimahullah) One of the most knowledgeable tabi'een) said "When I asked Ubaida bin Sufyan bin al-Harith ('Radhiallaahu An') how the jalbaab was to be worn, he demonstrated it to me by pulling a sheet of cloth over his head to cover his entire body, leaving the left eye uncovered. This was also the explanation of the word 'Alaihinna in this verse"_ (Commentary by Ibn Jarir and Ahkam-ul-Quran, Vol.3, p.457 also in "hijaab wa Safur" quoted by Shaikh AbdulAziz Bin Bazz under the chapter of his fatwaa on hijab on page #54) 
From the Tabi 'een.. 
_

----------


## a-aziz

Hassan Al Basri (Rahimahullah) 
States in his tafseer of the Surah An-Nur, "What a woman is allowed to show in this Ayah implies to those outer garments (not the face or hands) which the woman puts on to cover her internal decoration (her beauty). 
(Quoted in the book "Purdah" P#194 ) 
Ibn Jarir (Rahimahullah) Quotes the opinion of Ibn bbaas (Radhiallaahu nhu) 
"Allah has enjoined upon all Muslim Women that when they go out of their homes under necessity, they should cover their faces by drawing a part of their outer garments over their heads." (Tafseer Ibn Jarir, VOL 22, pg.29) 
The Tabi'ee, Qatadah (Rahimahullah) 
Stated that the Jilbab should be wrapped and fixed from above the forehead and made to cover the nose, (although the eyes are to show) and the chest and most of the face are to be covered. 
The Tabi'ee Ali bin Abu Talha (Rahimahullah) 
Quotes from Ibn Abbaas (Radhiallaahu nhu) that he used to say it was allowed to show the hands and face when Surah Nur ayah #31 was revealed but after Surah Al-Ahzaab, Verse #59 with the word "Jalabib" was revealed then after this Ibn Abbaas (Radhiallaahu nhu) said that That the Muslim women are ordered to cover their head and faces with outer garments except for one eye." And this was also the opinion of Ibn Mas'ud (Radhiallaahu nhu). (This is quoted by Ibn Taymiyyah (Rahimahullah) in his book of fatwaa and by Shaikh AbdulAziz Bin Bazz (Rahimahullah) in the book "Hijaab wa Safur" Page # 60) 
Imam Muhammad bin Sirin (Rahimahullah) One of the most knowledgeable tabi'een) 
"When I asked Ubaida bin Sufyan bin al-Harith ('Radhiallaahu nhu' Other well known and knowledgeable Companion of Rasulullah) the meaning of this verse about "Alaihinna" and how the jalbaab was to be worn, he demonstrated it to me by pulling a sheet of cloth over his head to cover his entire body, leaving the left eye uncovered. This was also the explanation of the word 'Alaihinna in this verse"(Commentary by Ibn Jarir and Ahkam-ul-Quran, Vol # 3, p.457 also in "hijaab wa Sufor" quoted by Shaikh AbdulAziz Bin Bazz under the chapter of his fatwaa on hijab on page #54) 
From the Mufasireen of Quraan... 
The Mufassir, Imaam Al-Qurtubi (Rahimahullah), 
Cites in his Tafseer of the Ayah on Jilbaab (Al-Ahzab 33:59), that the Jilbaab is: "a cloth which covers the entire body... Ibn 'Abbaas (Radhiallaahu nhu) and 'Ubaidah As-Salmaani (Radhiallaahu nhu) said that it is to be fully wrapped around the women's body, so that nothing appears but one eye with which she can see." (Tafseer Al-Qurtubi Surah Al-Ahzab ayah # 59. This was also agreed upon by Imam WahidiImam Neishapuri in the book of tafseer of Quran "Gharaib -ul-Quran" and "Ahkam-ul-Quran", Imam Razi, in his tafseer of Surah Azhab in the book "Tafsir-i-Kabir" Imam Baidavi in his tafseer of Quran "Tafsir-i-Baidavi" and by Abu Hayyan in "Al-Bahr-ul-Muhit" and by Ibn Sa'd Muhammad bin Ka'b Kuradhi and they have all descirbed the use of jalbaab more or less in the SAME way as the two described by Ibn Abbas (Radhiallaahu nhu).) 
Also from Imaam Qurtubi (Rahimahullah) 
in his Al-Jamia li Ahkaamul Qurn states: "All women are in effect covered by the terms of the verse which embraces the Share principle that the whole of a woman is wrah (to be concealed)  her face, body and voice, as mentioned previously. It is not permissible to expose those parts except in the case of need, such as the giving of evidence" ("Al-Jamia li Ahkaamul Qurn") 
At-Tabari and Ibn Al-Mundhir 
described the method of wearing the jalbaab according to Ibn Abbas (Radhiallaahu nhu) and Qatadah (Radhiallaahu nhu). The sheet should be wrapped around from the top, covering the forehead, then bringing one side of the sheet to cover the face below the eyes so that most of the face and the upper body is covered. This will leave both eyes uncovered (which is allowed in necessity).(Rul-ul-Ma'ani, Vol 22, p.89) 
Ibn Kathir (Rahimahullah) said... 
"Women must not display any part of their beauty and charms to strangers except what cannot possibly be concealed." (Quoted by Mufti Ibrahim Desi in his article on hijaab) 
Maoulana Abul A'la Maududi (Rahimahullah) In his tafseer of Surah Azhab ayah #59 
"In verse 59 the third step for social reform was taken. All the Muslim women were commanded that they should come out well covered with the outer garments and covering their faces whenever they came out of their houses for a genuine need." (From Tasfeer of Quran by Maoulana Abul A'la Maududi in tafseer of ayah # 59 of Surah Al-Ahzaab) 
From the 4 Madhabib (4 madhabs)....... 

Mufti Anwar Ali Adam Al Mazahiri (Mufti A'azam (Head Mufti) of Madrasa Madinatil Uloom Trinidad & Tobago.) 
"Imam Shafi, Malik and Hanbal hold the view that niqaab (covering the face and the hands completely with only a small area for the eyes to see) as 
being compulsory (fard). Imam Abu Hanifa says that niqaab is Wajib and the face and hands can be exposed provided that there is not fear of desire if one looks at the female face, otherwise if there is the slightest chance of desire developing in the looker (the meaning of desire is that the looker would see the female face and think that she is beautiful, sexual thaught is not what is meant) then exposing the face and hands is Haraam. 
(This is from the fatwaa issued by Mufti Anwar Ali Adam Al Mazahiri on 13/9/99. He derived the opnions of the 4 Imaams from these sources Tafseer Ibn Katheer, Tafseer Ma'rifatul Qur'aan, Durre Muhtaar, Fatawa Shami, Al Mabsoot, Fathul Qadeer. And the opinion of Imaam Abu hanifah is a directly derived from his statements in the Famous book of hanafi Fiqh Fatwaa Shami) 
Shaikh AbdulAziz Bin Bazz (One of the greatest scholars of our times. He passed away 26th of Muharram 1420 Hijrah. (12th of May 1999) Rahimahullah. He belonged to the Hanbali School of jurisprudence.)"It is compulsory for a woman to cover her face in front of non mahram men"(This has been quoted in Shaikh Bin Bazz's pamphlet on Hijab and in the book 'Islamic Fatwas regarding Women' and in the Arabic version of the book "hijaab Wa Safur" page #51) 
Shaikh-ul-Islam Ibn Taymiyyah (Rahimahullah) 
Relates that the correct opinion for the Hanbali and Malki madhaib is that is is wajib to cover everything except one or two eyes to see the way. 
(from the Arabic book "Hijaab wa Safur" under the fatwaa of Ibn Taymiyyah on hijaab, page # 10) 
Shaikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid 
Quotes All of the woman is awrah based on the hadith of "Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) said All of a woman is awrah. (Narrated by Tirmidhi with a sahih isnaad).This is the correct view according to the madhhab of the Hanbalis, one of the two views of the Maalikis and one of the two views of the Shaafais. (Quoted in his book of fatwaa and on his web site) 
Jamiatul Ulama Junbi Africa sated that the proper opinion for the Hanafi madhab is that "A woman must be properly and thoroughly covered in a loose outer cloak which totally conceals her entire body including her face!" 
(This from the book Islamic Hijab by Jamiatul Ulama P.12) 
Mufti-e-Azam Rasheed Ahmad Ludhyanvi (Rahimahullah, one of the head Muftis of the hanafi Madhab of his time This opinion is taken to be the correct opinion of the hanafi madhab today) 
Explained in his tafseer of Surah Al-Ahzaab, Verse #59. "Allah Ta'ala is telling them that whenever out of necessity they have togo out, they should cover themselves with a large cloak and draw a corner of it over their faces so that they may not be recognised. 
(From his article "A Detailed, analytical review on the Shar'ee hijab") 
From the known and respect authentic Ullima....... 

Ibn Al-Hazam (Rahimahullah) 
"In arabic language, the language of the Prophet (saw), the word jilbaab (as mentioned in the Quran Surah Ahzaab ayah # 59) means the outer sheet which covers the entire body. A sheet smaller than that which would cover the entire body, cannot be catagrized as jilbaab. (Al-Muhallah, Vol 3. Pg 217) 
Ibn Al-Mandhur (Rahimahullah) 
"Jalabib is plural for Jilbaab. Jalbaab is actually the outer sheet/coverlet which a woman wraps around, on top of her garments to cover herself from head to toe. This covers the body entirely." (Lisan ul-Arab, VOL 1. Pg.273) 
Ibn Hajar Al-Asqalanee (Rahimahullah) 
A tradition reported on the authority of Aisha (Radhiallaahu nha) says: "A woman in a state of Ihram (during Hajj and Umrah) should stretch her head cloth over to her face to hide it." (In Fathul Bari, chapter on Hajj) 
Shaikh-ul-Islam Ibn Taymiyyah (Rahimahullah) relates: 
"Women used to room about without Cloaks (Jilbaabs) and men used to see their faces and hands, but when the verse stating 'O Prophet! Tell your wives and your daughters and the women of the believers to draw their cloaks over themselves.' (Surah Al-Ahzaab,Verse #59)was reveled, then this was prohibited and women were ordered to wear the Jilbaab. Then Ibn Tayimiyyah goes on to say "The word Jilbaab means a sheet which Ibn Mas'ud (Radhiallaahu nhu) explained as a cloak covering the entire body including the head, face and hands. Therefore, it is not permissible for the women to reveal the face and hands in public. (Ibn Taymiyyah's book on fatwaas Page# 110 Vol # 2 also in the book Hijaab Page # 15) 
Shaikh AbdulAziz Bin Bazz (Rahimahullah) 
"According to the understanding of the best generations (the "Salaf") after the ayah of hijaab was revealed than Muslims women must cover everything including the face and hands. they can show one eye or two eyes to see the way. this was the opnion held by many of the sahaba like Ibn Abbaas, Ibn Masud, Aisha (Radhiallaahu nhuma) and others and this opnion was upheald by the Tab'ieen who followed than as Ali bin Abi Talha and Muhammad bin Sirin (Rahimahullah) and by the ritious ullima who followed them as Ibn Taymiyyah and Imaam Ahmed bin Hanbal (Rahimahullah)" (Quoted from the book "hijaab wa Sufor") 
Shaikh Abubakar Jassas (Rahimahullah) 
states "This verse of Surah Ahzab shows that the young women when going out of their homes are ordered to cover their faces from strangers (non-mahram men), and cover herself up in such a manner that may express modesty and chastity, so that people with evil intentions might not cherish hopes from her". (Ahkum Al-Quran, VOL. III, p.48) 
Imaam Ghazaali (Rahimahullah) "Woman emerged (during the time of Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) with NIQAABS on their Faces" (From his famous book of Fiqh "Ihyaal Uloom") 
Qazi Al-Baidavi (Rahimahullah) 
"to let down over them a part of their outer garments" means that they should draw a part of their outer garment in front of their face and cover themselves" (Tafsir-I-Baidavi, Vol 4, p.168) 
Jamia Binoria Pakistan (This is a Question and Answer from a Mufti at one the highly respected hanafi Islamic Universites of Pakistan) 
Ques: Under which conditions are women allowed to leave the home? 
Ans: The principle command for women is that they should remain in their home and should not go out without any extreme need because mischief is feared in their going out. However if they have to go out in extreme necessity then they should go with a Mahram and duly covered in Burqa' (a "Burqa" covers the whole body including the hands and face) or large overlay so that their body including their cloths should not be visible and after buying the required article they should come back at once. In this condition there is no Haraam. 
It is also stated in the Famous books of Fiqh Durrul Mukhtar... 
"Young women are prohibited from revealing their faces in the presence of men." 
Hakimul Ummah Maulana Ashraf Ali Thanvi (Rahimahullah) states in his famous book of Hanafi Fiqh "Bahishti Zewar." 
"It is not permissible for a young woman to expose her face in the presence of ghayr mahrams, nor should she stand in a place where she could be observed. We learn from this, that the custom of exposing the bride's face in public where all the men can observe her is also not permissible. To do so is a major sin." (Bahishti Zewar) 
Shaikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid (One of the great scholars of out time. 
click here for the full fatwaa on covering the face and who can you uncover the face infront of-->Fatwaa on niqaab 
"The most correct opinion, which is supported by evidence, is that it is obligatory to cover the face, therefore young women are forbidden to uncover their faces in front of non-mahram men in order to avoid any mischief" 
An other fatwaa when he was asked about is it preferred for sisters to wear the niqab, he said.... 
"The fact is that it is obligatory for women to cover their faces" as to how to wear the niqaab the Shaikh said "A woman may uncover her left eye in order to see where she is going, and if necessary she may uncover both eyes. The opening should only be wide enough for the eyes." 
Yet in an other Fatwaa he explained what was the Awrah of a woman with..."Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) said All of a woman is awrah. (Narrated by al-Tirmidhi with a saheeh isnaad).This is the correct view according to the madhhab of the Hanbalis, one of the two views of the Maalikis and one of the two views of the Shaafais. 

Shaikh ibn Uthaimin 

Question: What is the Islamic hijab? 
Response: The Islamic hijab is for the women to cover everything that is forbidden for her to expose. That is, she covers everything that she must cover. The first of those bodily parts that she must cover is her face. It is the source of temptation and the source of people desiring her. Therefore, the woman must cover her face in front of those men that are not mahram. As for those of who claim that the Islamic hijab is to cover the head, shoulders, back, feet, shin and forearms while allowing her to uncover her face and hands, this is a very amazing claim. This is because it is well known that the source of temptation and looking is the face. How can one say that the Shariah does not allow the exposure of the foot of the woman while it allows her to uncover her face? It is not possible that there could be in the Esteemed, Wise and Noble Shariah a contradiction.( 'Islamic Fatwas regarding Women' Page # 289) 
Shaikh Jamaal Zarabozo 
In Surah Al-Ahzab, verse 59, Allah has ordered the believing women to wear a jilbab. A jilbab as defined in all the books of tafseer is a cloak that covers the woman's body from the top of her head to her feet. It is also described in those books, form the scholars of the earliest generation that after that verse was revealed, the women would completely cover themselves, leaving, for example, just one eye exposed so they can see the road. Hence, this is the outer garment of the woman that she must wear when she is in front of men she is not related to. 
Shaikh Ibn Jibreen 

Question: I am married to a woman who wears, praise to Allah, hijab. However, as is the custom in my country, she does not wear hijab in front of her sister's husband and her sister does not wear hijab in my presence. This is the custom. Furthermore, my wife does not wear hijab in the presence of my brother or her cousins. Does this go against the Shariah and religion? What can I do while it has become the custom in my country not to wear hijab in the presence of those people that I mentioned. If I tell my wife to wear hijab in front of those people, she will accuse me of not trusting her and being suspicious about her and so forth. 
Response: All of those groups of men that you mentioned in the question are not mahram for her. It is not allowed for her to uncover her face and beauty in front of them. Allah has only allowed her to uncover in front of the mahram men mentioned in the verse in surah al-Nur, 
"[Tell the believing women] not to reveal their adornments except to their husbands, their fathers ......" (al-Nur 31). 
First, you should convince your wife that it is forbidden to uncover her face in front of non-mahram men. Make her abide by that even if it goes against the customs of your people and even if she makes accusations against you. You should also make this point clear to your close relatives that you mentioned, that is, the brethren of the husband, the husband of the sister, the cousins and so forth. All of them are non-mahram and they all may marry her if she gets divorced. ("Islamic Fatwas regarding Women") 
Shaikh Abul A'la Maududi (Who was the founder of "Jamat-ul-Islami" also a known and respect scholar of the Hanafi madhab) A person who considers carefully the wordings of the Quranic verses, their well-known and genreally accepted meaning and the practice during the time of the Holy Prophet (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) cannot dare deny the fact that the islamic Shari'ah enjoins on the woman to hide her face from the other people and this has been the practice of the Muslim women ever since the time of the Holy Prophet (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) himself (In the book "Purda" by Shaikh Abul A'la Maududi P# 199 ) 


Refutations from Shaikh Ibn Uthaimin 
This is taken from the book "Hijaab" by Shaikh Ibn Uthaimin from Saudi Arabia. Printed by Madrasah Arabia Islamia Azaadville-South Africa. 
Translated by Hafedh Zaheer Essack, Rajab 1416 (December 1995)
The Ullima who are of the opinion that it is permissible to look at the face and hands of a strange woman (who is not mahrrum) say so mainly for the following reasons. 
The hadith of Aisha (Radhiallaahu nha) when Asmaa (Radhiallaahu nha) the daughter of Abu Bakr came to the Rasulullah (Sallallaahu layhi Wasallam) while wearing thin clothing. He approached her and said: 'O Asmaa! When a girl reaches the menstrual age, it is not proper that anything should remain exposed except this and this. He pointed to the face and hands. But this hadith is WEAK because of 2 main weaknesses. 
1. There is no link between Aisha (Radhiallaahu nha) and Khalid bin Dareek, who narrated the hadith from her. And in every chain of narrators Khalid bin Dareek is mentioned. 
2. In the chain os narrators Sa'eed bin Basheer appears, who is known by most of the Muhaditheen as being a weak narrator. This has been mentioned by Imaam Ahmad bin Hanbal (Rahimahullah), An-Nasai (Rahimahullah), Ibn Madeeni (Rahimahullah) and Ibn Ma'een (Rahimahullah). This is also why Imaam Bukhari (Rahimahullah) and Muslim (Rahimahullah) did not except this hadith to be in their books. 
(From Shaikh Ibn Uthaimin in the book "Hijaab" pages # 17 and 18.) 
We also have to see that the Muhadith Abu Dawood when he quoted this hadith put with it that it is Musal (with a broken chain that does not lead up to the Sahaba). 
(From The Book "Hijaab wa Safur" under tha fatwaa of Shaikh AbulAziz Bin Bazz on Page #61. Also stated as being weak by Shaikh Nasirudden Al-Albaani in his Daeef Sunan Abu Dawud in Kitab-ul-Libas under hadeeth number 4092 (which is the original hadeeth number.) It has also been mentioned in the magazine called "Al Hijrah" that Ullima agree this hadith is weak.) 
An other thing that shows the weakness of this hadith is that after the ayah for hijab (Surah Al-Ahzaab  Verse #59) was revealed then the women of Sahaba wore a complete veil and covered the faces and hands. This includes Asmaa (Radhiallaahu nha) the daughter of Abu Bakr, who is supposed to have narrated this hadith. Asmaa (Radhiallaahu nha)covered herself completly including tha face, this has been narrated in authentic hadith in Imaam maliks "MUWATTA Book 20 Hadith # 20.5.16." 

Arabic words explained by Sahaba and Ullima.... 

Shaikh Ibn Al Hazam (Rahimahullah) writes: "In the Arabic language of the Prophet, Jalbab is the outer sheet which covers the entire body. A piece of cloth which is too small to cover the entire body could not be called Jalbab." (Al Muhalla, vol. 3, p.217.) 
The Tabi'ee, Qatadah (Rahimahullah), stated that the Jilbab should be wrapped and fixed from above the forehead and made to cover the nose, (although the eyes are to show) and the chest and most of the face are to be covered. 
Jalabib, which is used in the verse is the plural of Jalbab. "Jalbab, is actually the outer sheet or coverlet which a woman wraps around on top of her garments to cover herself from head to toe. It hides her body completely." Lisan ul Arab vol 1 p. 273. (The best explanation is that it is what we would today call a burqa or an abiya.) 
Ibn Masood (Radhiallaahu nhu) explained Jilbab to be a cloak covering the entire body including the face and hands. (fatwaa Ibn Taymiyyah Page #110 Vol. #2) 
What is Hijab really mean? 
"The root word of hijab is hajaba and that means: (hajb) to veil, cover, screen, shelter, seclude (from), to hide, obscure (from sight), to make imperceptible, invisible, to conceal, to make or form a separation (a woman), to disguise, masked, to conceal, hide, to flee from sight, veil, to veil, conceal, to cover up, become hidden, to be obscured, to vanish, to become invisible, disappear from sight, to veil, to conceal, to withdraw, to elude perception. 
Hajb: seclusion, screening off, keeping away, keeping off, 
Hijab plural: hujub: cover, wrap, drape, a curtain, a woman's veil, screen, partition, folding screen, barrier, 
Ihtijab: Concealment, hiddenness, seclusion, veildness, veiling, purdah. 
Hijab: Concealing, screening, protecting, 
Mahjub: concealed hidden, veiled! 
These definitions of the hijab were taken from the: Arabic-English Dictionary, The Hans Wehr dictionary of modern written arabic, edited by JM Cowan. 

NOTE FROM THE AUTHOR: 
Just to make it clear the point of this page is NOT to say if a woman doesn't wear niqaab she will go to Jahunum, as we know there are two valid view points on the hijab. One view held by the Ullima is that the niqaab (covering the face) is wajib (compulsory) and other Ullima hold the view it is Mustahab (recommended and the best thing to do but not compulsory). This page is to explain to those people who say things like "The niqaab is not in islam or is not important" or is "bad for dawa" these people should understand that the Niqaab is from the Quraan and Hadith and even if you hold the view of it not being wajib it is still THE BEST thing and recommended and anyone who wears it is to be respected. And is anyone discourages the wearing of Niqaab or denies it being in Islam or makes fun of someone who wears it they should fear ALLAH and take their shahadah over. 
And ALLAH (swt) knows best.

----------


## a-aziz

De niqaab oftewel de gezichtssluier is een onderwerp waar veel meningsverschil over is onder de oelema (geleerden). De ene groep geleerden claimt dat het een verplichting is van de moslimvrouw en de andere groep claimt dat het aanbevelingswaardig (moestahab) is. Beide partijen ondersteunen hun argumenten met bewijzen. Alhoewel ook beide partijen eens zijn over het feit dat het een zuivere goede daad is inshaa Allah. 
Deze artikel gaat niet over of het wel of niet verplicht is in de islam, de geleerden van de Ahloe Sunnah wal Jamaa'ah, zijn er zelf nog niet over eens en discussiren er zelf nog over. 
Deze artikel heb ik samengesteld, omdat de dag van vandaag nog steeds geen begrip wordt getoond als een moslimvrouw de besluit genomen heeft om een gezichtssluier te gaan dragen. 
Met deze artikel wil ik ook wel zeker aantonen dat de vrouwen in de tijd van de profeet Mohammed (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) het zeker wel gedragen hebben. De gezichtssluier_ is dus ook zeker geen innovatie wat ik de dag van vandaag vaak hoor en het is ook niet alln een gewoonte van de Arabische stammen zoals velen beweren,_ maar van de islam.
Na het lezen van deze artikel hoop ik dat er wat meer begrip getoond wordt tegenover de moslimvrouw die graag net als de vrouwen van de tijd van de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) willen zijn. 
Het is algemeen bekend dat de vrouwen van de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem)_ hun gezichten bedekten op momenten waar niet-mahram mannen aanwezig waren. 
De tafsier geleerden van de Qor-aan At-Tabarie en Al-Qoertoebie hebben de_ Jilbaab (een overjas) zoals beschouwd door de metgezellen van de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) als ook de omstandigheden betreffende de openbaring van Soerat Al-Ahzab vers 59 intensief uitgelegd . Zij verklaren dat toen de gelovige vrouwen 's nachts ('s avonds) naar buiten gingen (met gewone kleding) om hun behoefte te doen sommige huichelaars hen probeerden lastig te vallen, denkende dat de vrouwen slavinnen waren.
De vrouwen schreeuwden dan luid wat er voor zorgde dat deze huichelaars op de vlucht sloegen. 
Daarop openbaarde Allah (Verheven en Geprezen is Hij) deze vers.
Al-Qoertoebie verklaart dat de Jilbaab een stuk stof is die het hele lichaam doet bedekken. 
Ibn Abaas en Oebaidah As-Salmaanie hebben gezegd dat het volledig om het lichaam van de vrouw gewikkeld moet zijn zodat niets verschijnt of wordt getoond dan n oog waarmee ze kan zien. 
At Tabi'ie en Qataadah (moge Allah tevreden over hen zijn) verklaarden dat de Jilbaab gewikkeld moet zijn van boven het voorhoofd, en zo gemaakt dat het de neus bedekt, ( de ogen mogen getoond worden) en de boezem en het merendeel van het gezicht bedekt moeten laten. 
Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed (moge Allah tevreden zijn over hem) welke bekend stond als de meest wetende metgezel in zaken wat Shariah betrof. Hij werd Moslim toen hij nog jong was en vanaf dat moment bleef hij bij de boodschapper van Allah (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) en vergaarde het begrip van de Qor-aan van hem.
'Omar Ibn El-Khattab (moge Allah tevreden zijn over hem) zei over hem: "Bij Allah, ik ken niemand die beter gekwalificeerd is in het omspringen met situaties aangaande de Qor-aan dan Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed." 
Hij (Abdoellah) legt het woord Jilbaab (zoals die genoemd staat in de Qor-aan in Soerat Al-Ahzab vers 59) uit als zijnde een gewaad, die het hele lichaam, met daarbij het hoofd, gezicht en handen inbegrepen, bedekt. (Geciteerd door Ibn Taymiyyah
(moge Allah hem genadig zijn) in zijn boek van Fatwaas, pagina 110, boek 2 en door Sheikh al-Uthaymeen (moge Allah hem genadig zijn) in het boek Hijaab, pagina 15). 
'Oebaida bin Abou Soefyan bin al-Harith (moge Allah tevreden zijn over hem), een andere welbekende en veelwetende metgezel van de boodschapper van Allah (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem). 
Imam Mohammed bin Sirin (moge Allah tevreden zijn over hem), een__ van de meest veelwetende volgelingen, zei: "Toen ik 'Oebaida bin Abou Soefyan bin al-Harith (moge Allah tevreden zijn over hem) vroeg hoe de Jilbaab gedragen diende te worden, demonstreerde hij het aan mij door een kleed over zijn hoofd te trekken, die zijn hele lichaam bedekte, die alleen zijn linker oog onbedekt liet.

Ibn Jarir citeert de mening van Ibn 'Abbaas (moge Allah hen genadig zijn): "Allah geniet ervan wanneer moslimvrouwen, wanneer zij naar buiten gaan uit noodzaak, hun gezichten bedekken door middel van een stuk van hun buitenste gewaad over hun hoofd neer te laten." (Tafseer Ibn Jarir, boek 22, pagina 29) 
Verder is betrouwbaar vermeld in de Moewatta van Imam Maalik en in de Soennan van Abou Dawoed dat de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem)_ de vrouwen als ze het gebed aan het verrichten waren hun verbood hun gezichten en handen te bedekken.
De profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) heeft gezegd dat een moslimvrouw die de pelgrimstocht maakt, haar gezicht en haar handen niet mag bedekken. [Al Boekharie, Moeslim, Sahih Abou Dawoed #1600; authentiek verklaard door Al-Albaanee (moge Allah hen genadig zijn)]. 
Uit deze overlevering kan men uitmaken dat de gezichtssluier_ een bekend verschijnsel was onder vrouwen in de tijd van de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem). Anders had de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) het niet verboden tijdens de hadjperiode. Dit staat gelijk aan dat de mannen hun hoofd onbedekt moeten laten tijdens de ihraam, maar Allah weet het beste. 
Overigens mag deze hadith niet worden opgevat als vrijbrief om de gezicht geheel te ontsluieren tijdens de hadjperiode. 
Als een man de vrouw kan zien, dan behoort zij haar gezicht weer te sluieren. De moeder van de gelovigen Aisha (moge Allah tevreden met haar zijn) heeft gezegd: pelgrim-gangers passeerden ons terwijl wij met de met de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) waren. Toen zij ons naderenden lieten we onze hoofdbedekkingen over onze gezichten vallen. [Aboe Dawoed en Ibn Majah.
Wij kunnen dus concluderen dat het bedekken van de gezicht een prioriteit was van de metgezellinnen van de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem). Dit is zeker een karaktertrek van vrouwen die de rechte pad volgden.__________________________________________ __________________________________________________ _____________________________ 
Zijne eminentie hooggeleerde Sheikh 'Abdul-'Azeez bin Baaz en Sheikh (moge Allah hem genadig zijn) heeft gezegd: ze moet haar gezicht bedekken in aanwezigheid van niet-mahram mannen. Toen Soerat An Noer vers 31 neergedaald was zei Aicha (moge Allah tevreden over haar zijn): Moge Allah Zijn genade schenken aan de eerste Moehaajiraat (emigranten). Toen Allah (Verheven en Geprezen is Hij) openbaarde: ..... en zij moeten hun sluiers over hun boezems dragen en hun schoonheid niet openlijk tonen,..._ scheurden ze hun stof en bedekten zichzelf ermee (saheeh Boekharie)

Ibn Hajar al Asqalanee zei dat, " en bedekten zichzelf ermee ", in de bovenstaande hadith betekende dat zij hun gezichten bedekten. (Fath al Bari). 
De hooggeleerden Sheikh 'Abdul-'Azeez bin Baaz en Sheikh Mohammed ibn Saalih al-Uthaymeen (moge Allah hem genadig zijn), zijn van mening dat de niqaab verplicht is. Hun argumenten zijn dan ook erg sterk en overtuigend. Anderen geleerden,zoals de Muhaadith Sheikh Mohammed Nassirudeen al Albaanee (moge Allah hem genadig zijn) is juist van mening dat het niet Waajib is maar juist Moestahaab oftewel zeer aanbevolen (zijn boek"Jilbaabul Mar'atul Moeslimah"). Zijn argument is dan ook sterk en ook overtuigend. Overigens wil ik wel opmerken dat zijn eigen vrouw wel de gezichtssluier draagt._
Tegenwoordig horen we vandaag veel stemmen tegen de niqaab om vele redenen die nergens op slaan. Bijvoorbeeld dat de niqaab, de dawah (het verkondigen van de islam) in niet-islamitische landen tegenwerkt. Nadat we hebben kunnen bevestigen dat de niqaab een authentieke bekend verschijnsel is in de islam, kunnen we concluderen dat door het te vermijden of er niet over te spreken dat juist dat de dawah tegen zal werken.
Niemand zou het riskeren om te denken dat de metgezellen (moge Allah tevreden over hen zijn), de islam over land en zee verkondigden door bepaalde regels te verbergen die zij geleerd hebben van de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem).
Veel mensen zeggen dat als een moslimvrouw in het westen zich geheel sluiert, dat zij op deze manier alle aandacht trekt. Men zal wel tien keer meer naar haar kijken. Tegen deze mensen wil ik zeggen dat er niets valt te zien! Ook al kijkt men twintig keer naar een moslimvrouw die geheel gesluierd is, men kan niks op of aanmerken in tegenstelling tot een vrouw waar maar n keer naar gekeken wordt. Overigens is zo een opmerking een excuses!__
Overgeleverd door Aisha (moge Allah tevreden met haar zijn) dat de boodschapper van Allah (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) gewoon was het Fadjr- gebed te bidden en dat sommige gelovige vrouwen, bedekt met hun sluiers, met hem aanwezig waren tijdens het Fadjr- gebed en dat ze vervolgens weer onderkent naar huis terugkeerden. [Sahih Boekharie, deel 1, boek 8, hadith 368] 
Sheikh al-Uthaymeen (moge Allah hem genadig zijn), geeft de volgende uitleg als tafseer van deze hadith, "Deze hadith maakt duidelijk dat de islamitische gewaad het hele lichaam verbergt, zoals in deze hadith duidelijk wordt gemaakt. Alleen met een complete bedekking van het hele lichaam, gezicht en handen kan een vrouw niet worden herkent. Dit was het begrip en praktijk van de metgezellen en zij waren de beste groep, de meest nobele in het zicht van Allah met de meest complete Imaan en de nobelste der karakters. Dus als de vrouwen van de metgezellen het dragen van een complete bedekking tot uitvoer brachten, hoe kunnen we dan van dat pad afdwalen? (Sheikh Ibn al-Uthaymeen, _in het boek "Hijaab" pagina 12 en 13).

Yahia verhaalde van Malik van Hisham ibn Urwa dat Fatima bint al-Mundhir heeft gezegd: "We waren gewend om onze gezichten te sluieren toen we in staat van ihraam waren in_ gezelschap van Asma bint Abi Bakr as-Siddiq (Imaam Malik's MUWATTA, Boek 20, Hadith 20.5.16) 
Dit bewijst dat niet alleen de vrouwen van de Boodschapper van Allah (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) de niqaab droegen._
De volgende Fatwa is van Sheikh Mohammed ibn Saalih al-Uthaymeen (moge Allah genadig zijn met hem): "De islamitische Hijaab is voor de moslimvrouw , het bedekken van dat wat verboden is voor haar om te laten zien. Als eerste van de lichamelijke deel, dat ze haar gezicht moet bedekken. Het gezicht is de bron van verleiding en de bron van mensen die met begeerte naar haar kijken. Daarom, moet de vrouw zich bedekken in aanwezigheid van niet-mahram mannen. 
Voor degenen die beweren dat de islamitische Hijaab alleen het bedekken van de hoofd, schouders,rug, voeten, kin en voorarm is, en het bedekken van het gezicht en handen er niet bij nemen, vindt ik dit een merkwaardige bewering. Het is namelijk algemeen bekend dat de gezicht de oorsprong is van verleiding en kijkenis. Hoe kan iemand zeggen dat de Shari'ah het wel toestaat om de gezicht van een vrouw te zien maar de voeten niet? Het is onmogelijk dat de Gewaardeerde, Wijze en Indrukwekkende Shariah tegenstrijdig is. Iedereen weet dat de verleiding van het niet bedekken van de gezicht groter is als gevolg dan van het ontbloten van de voet.__
Als men, een man die een vrouw een aanzoek doet om met hem te trouwen verteld, dat de handen of voeten niet mooi en onaantrekkelijk zijn, maar dat haar gezicht juist mooi en aantrekkelijk is, dat je die man er niet van kunt weerhouden om haar niet te vragen. Hieruit kunnen we concluderen dat de gezicht zeker bedekt moet zijn.
Er zijn ook bewijzen uit de Boek van Allah en de Soennah van onze profeet Mohammed (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem). De metgezellen hebben ook hun verklaringen afgelegd en de Imams en de grote geleerden hebben te kennen gegeven dat het een verplichting is voor de moslimvrouw om zich helemaal te bedekken in aanwezigheid van niet-mahram mannen." 
Sheikh Saalih al-Fawzaan (moge Allah hem beschermen) heeft gezegd:_de juiste beoordeling van de bewijzen is dat gezicht van de moslimvrouw awrah is, dat wil zeggen dat zij haar gezicht zou moeten bedekken. Het is het meest verleidelijke gedeelte van haar lichaam, men kijkt toch het meest naar de gezicht, dus het gezicht is het grootste_ awrah van de vrouw.__
Sjeikh Moenajied (moge Allah hem beschermen) heeft gezegd: De Profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) zei in een authentieke hadith: "Al-Mar-a-tu Awrah oftewel de vrouw isawrah". Hier mag dus niets van getoond worden. [dit is Hakeem Al-Muhkam] Dit is duidelijk een doorslaggevende tekst welke de hukm (wijsheid),
het oordeel en het voorschrift verschaft; meer hoeft er eigenlijk niet gezegd te worden. Wie alleen al stilstaat bij deze 2 woorden (Al-Mar-a-tu Awrah) zal geen ander bewijs nodig hebben voor het bedekken van het gehele lichaam van de vrouw haar gezicht, haar, 2 handen, voeten en lichaam. Het geloof vereist het bedekken van de awrah; het is verplicht en kan niet ontkent worden . 
In Sahieh Bukhari staat de lange hadith over de leugen over Aisha . Het verhaal over dat ze achterbleef. Safouane kwam langs, hij had me al gezien voordat Hijaab was geopenbaard en verplicht gemaakt. Hij kwam langs en zei: "Inna Lillahi Wa Inna Ilayhi Rajioon". (Ze werd wakker) en zei: dus ik bedekte mijn gezicht met mijn jilbaab (overjas). Zie deze uitspraak (van Aisha) als een zware uitspraak waarmee je het voor hun ogen kan duwen, prikken, steken, fixeren en porren. Zeg tegen hun: Waarlijk, Aisha zei in Boekharie; Dus ik bedekte mijn gezicht met mijn jilbaab, wat het bewijs is dat ze de verplichting van het bedekken van het gezicht volledig begreep. 
En de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) beviel de persoon die wou gaan trouwen om de bruid te bekijken. Ik vraag je bij Allah, als het tonen van het gezicht toegestaan was, waarom droeg hij hem dan op om naar haar gezicht te gaan kijken? Kon hij haar dan niet op straat gezien hebben? Waarom droeg hij dit dan op? Vrouwen van de Ansaar hadden iets in hun ogen. Dus de opdracht was om de ogen te bekijken. Waar bevinden zich de ogen? - In het haar? Armen? Voeten? De ogen bevinden zich in het gezicht. Waarom is het dat sommige metgezellen eerst keken voordat ze gingen trouwen? Waarom niet eerst het huwelijkscontact maken en dan kijken? Waarom niet gewoon op straat kijken? Omdat zoals we begrijpen en weten, het bedekken van het gezicht is verplicht. 
Mugheerah Bin Shu'bah zei: Ik ging naar de Profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) ) en ik meldde dat ik met een vrouw verloofd was waarmee ik wilde trouwen. Hij zei: Ga en kijk naar haar, er kan hierdoor iets tussen jullie ontstaan. Dus hij ging en vertelde dit
aan haar ouders. Het was alsof de ouders het niet leuk vonden. Ze vertelden het
de vrouw. Zij zei: als de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) het heeft opgedragen, kijk dan. Dus hij keek naar haar en trouwde met haar. Hij vermeldde haar goedheid, manieren en gehoorzaamheid. 
Iedere hadith die melding maakt van het tonen van het gezicht, is ofwel een zwakke hadith ofwel voor een individuele situatie; zoals huwelijk, getuigen of ahadith voor andere situaties. En we zijn met het oordeel van het Boek van Allah en met de duidelijke bewijzen, en toon jullie versiering niet. 
De hadith van 'Aisha (moge allah tevreden over haar zijn), toen Asma (moge allah tevreden over haar zijn) de dochter van Abou Bakr naar de Boodschapper van Allah (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) ging, terwijl ze dunne kleding droeg. Hij naderde haar en zei, "O Asma! Wanneer een meisje de leeftijd bereikt waarop ze ongesteld wordt, is het
niet correct dat iets behalve dit en dit worden getoond. Hij wees naar het gezicht en handen.
Deze hadith is ZWAK (dha'ief )verklaard vanwege 2 hoofdzakelijke punten.

1. Er is geen verband/link tussen 'Aisha (moge Allah tevreden over haar zijn) en Khalid bin Dareek, welke de hadith van haar heeft overgeleverd. En in iedere keten van overleveraar wordt Khalid bin Dareek genoemd.

2. In de keten van overleveraar komt Sa'eed bin Basheer voor, welke bekend is bij de meeste van de Muhaditheen als zijnde een zwakke overleveraar. Er is hier melding van gemaakt door Imaam Ahmad bin Hanbal, An-Nasai Ibn Madeeni_ en Ibn Ma'een (moge Allah hen genadig zijn). Dit is ook de argument waarom Imam Boekharie en Moeslim (moge Allah hen genadig zijn) deze hadith niet accepteerden voor hun boeken. (Door Sheikh Mohammed ibn Saalih al-Uthaymeen (moge Allah genadig zijn met hem) in zijn boek "Hijaab" pagina's 17 en 18). 
De geleerden die de standpunt verdedigen dat de moslimvrouw een gezichtssluier_ om moet zijn onder andere: Sheikh Abul A'la Maududi, Sheikh Ibn Jibreen, Sheikh Jamaal Zarabozo, Sheikh Mohammed ibn Saalih al-Uthaymeen, Imaam Ghazaali, Sheikh Sheikh 'Abdul-'Azeez bin Baaz, Sheikh-ul-Islam Ibn Taymiyyah, Ibn Hajar Al-Asqalanee, Ibn Al-Mandhur, Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid (Een van de grote geleerden van onze tijd)

Tenslotte is het dragen van de gezichtssluier een zeer zuivere goede daad wat door beide groepen erkend wordt. 
De twee standpunten zijn het eens over de rechtmatigheid van de niqaab: het is zeker een perfectie voor de moslimvrouw, en het is deugdzamer voor haar in overeenstemming met de bedoelingen van de Shari'ah. Daarom is het correcter zich in te spannen om het de dragen van de niqaab aan te moedigen en om de deugdelijkheden en verdiensten te laten zien, uit te leggen en mensen ertoe aan te zetten. 
Het bedekken van het gezicht met de niqaab zou in feite een algemene regel zou moeten zijn en het niet bedekken van het gezicht een uitzondering. 
Moge Allah elke moslimvrouw zich laten haasten om haar gezicht te bedekken met volle overtuiging en tevredenheid van haar innerlijk. En dat het verlangen naar perfectie in haar geloof de sterkste en grootste verlangen is die iemand zich maar kan voorstellen. Moge de vrouwen van de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem)_ en alle andere vrouwelijke metgezellen (moge Allah tevreden over hen zijn) voor altijd onze grote voorbeelden blijven__ 
bron: http://www.al-islaam.com/al-islaam/m.../deniqaab7.htm

----------


## a-aziz

Shaych Mohammed Ibn Saalih al- Othaymien 


Arabische Bron: Fataawa al-Mar`ah


Vraag: 

Wat is de Islamitische hidjaab? 

Antwoord: 

De Islamitische hidjaab betekent het bedekken van alles dat verboden is voor vrouwen om te tonen. Dat wil zeggen, ze bedekt alles wat zij moet bedekken. Het eerste van die lichaamsdelen die zij moet bedekken is het gezicht. Het is de bron van verleiding en de bron dat mensen haar begeren. Om die reden moet de vrouw haar gezicht, in aanwezigheid van mannen die geen mahram zijn, bedekken. Voor wat betreft degenen die beweren dat de Islaamitische hidjaab het hoofd, schouders, rug, voeten, schenen en armen dient te bedekken, en haar toestaan haar gezicht en handen niet te bedekken, dan is dit een erg verbazingwekkende bewering. Het is namelijk welbekend dat de bron van verleiding en kijken het gezicht is. Hoe kan iemand zeggen dat de Sharie'ah het niet toestaat de voet van de vrouw te tonen, terwijl het haar wel toestaat haar gezicht onbedekt te laten? Het is niet mogelijk dat er in de Hoogachtende, Wijze en Nobele Shariah een tegenstrijdigheid kan zijn. Doch weet iedereen dat de verleiding van het niet bedekken van het gezicht veel groter is dan de verleiding dat resulteert uit het niet bedekken van de voeten. Ook weet iedereen dat het meest gezochte aspect bij mannen het gezicht van de vrouw is. Als je een toekomstige bruidegom zou vertellen dat het gezicht van een vrouw lelijk is maar dat haar voeten mooi zijn, dan zou hij zon vrouw niet ten huwelijk vragen. Wanneer je hem echter zou vertellen dat haar gezicht mooi is, maar haar handen, palmen, of schenen minder mooi waren, dan zou hij haar nog steeds ten huwelijk vragen. Hieruit kan geconcludeerd worden dat het gezicht het eerste is dat bedekt moet worden. Tevens zijn er bewijzen te vinden in het Boek van Allaah en de Soennah van onze Profeet (Sal Allaahu alayhi wa sellem). Er zijn ook uitspraken van de Metgezellen, de toonaangevende Imaams en de grote geleerden van de Islaam die aangeven dat het verplicht is voor de vrouw haar hele lichaam te bedekken in aanwezigheid van niet-mahram mannen. Dit wijst duidelijk aan dat het verplicht is voor de vrouw haar gezicht te bedekken in aanwezigheid van zulke mannen. Dit is echter niet de plaats om al deze personen te citeren. 

bron: http://www.selefiepublikaties.com/Fa...ters.art36.htm

De tafsier geleerden van de Qor-aan At-Tabarie en Al-Qoertoebie hebben de Jilbaab (een overjas) zoals beschouwd door de metgezellen van de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) als ook de omstandigheden betreffende de openbaring van Soerat Al-Ahzab vers 59 intensief uitgelegd . Zij verklaren dat toen de gelovige vrouwen 's nachts ('s avonds) naar buiten gingen (met gewone kleding) om hun behoefte te doen sommige huichelaars hen probeerden lastig te vallen, denkende dat de vrouwen slavinnen waren. 


De vrouwen schreeuwden dan luid wat er voor zorgde dat deze huichelaars op de vlucht sloegen. 


Daarop openbaarde Allah (Verheven en Geprezen is Hij) deze vers.
Al-Qoertoebie verklaart dat de Jilbaab een stuk stof is die het hele lichaam doet bedekken. 


Ibn Abaas en Oebaidah As-Salmaanie hebben gezegd dat het volledig om het lichaam van de vrouw gewikkeld moet zijn zodat niets verschijnt of wordt getoond dan n oog waarmee ze kan zien. 


At Tabi'ie en Qataadah (moge Allah tevreden over hen zijn) verklaarden dat de Jilbaab gewikkeld moet zijn van boven het voorhoofd, en zo gemaakt dat het de neus bedekt, ( de ogen mogen getoond worden) en de boezem en het merendeel van het gezicht bedekt moeten laten.




Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed (moge Allah tevreden zijn over hem) welke bekend stond als de meest wetende metgezel in zaken wat Shariah betrof. Hij werd Moslim toen hij nog jong was en vanaf dat moment bleef hij bij de b oodschapper van Allah (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) en vergaarde het begrip van de Qor-aan van hem. 


'Omar Ibn El-Khattab (moge Allah tevreden zijn over hem) zei over hem: "Bij Allah, ik ken niemand die beter gekwalificeerd is in het omspringen met situaties aangaande de Qor-aan dan Abdoellah Ibn Mas'oed." 


Hij (Abdoellah) legt het woord Jilbaab (zoals die genoemd staat in de Qor-aan in Soerat Al-Ahzab vers 59) uit als zijnde een gewaad, die het hele lichaam, met daarbij het hoofd, gezicht en handen inbegrepen, bedekt. (Geciteerd door Ibn Taymiyyah 
(moge Allah hem genadig zijn) in zijn boek van Fatwaas, pagina 110, boek 2 en door Sheikh al-Uthaymeen (moge Allah hem genadig zijn) in het boek Hijaab, pagina 15). 


'Oebaida bin Abou Soefyan bin al-Harith (moge Allah tevreden zijn over hem), een andere welbekende en veelwetende metgezel van de boodschapper van Allah (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem).

Imam Mohammed bin Sirin (moge Allah tevreden zijn over hem), een van de meest v eelwetend e volgelingen, zei: "Toen ik 'Oebaida bin Abou Soefyan bin al-Harith (moge Allah tevreden zijn over hem) vroeg hoe de Jilbaab gedragen diende te worden, demonstreerde hij het aan mij door een kleed over zijn hoofd te trekken, die zijn hele lichaam bedekte, die alleen zijn linker oog onbedekt liet. 


Ibn Jarir citeert de mening van Ibn 'Abbaas (moge Allah hen genadig zijn) : "Allah geniet ervan wanneer moslimvrouwen, wanneer zij naar buiten gaan uit noodzaak, hun gezichten bedekken door middel van een stuk van hun buitenste gewaad over hun hoofd neer te laten." (Tafseer Ibn Jarir, boek 22, pagina 29) 



Verder is betrouwbaar vermeld in de Moewatta van Imam Maalik en in de Soennan van Abou Dawoed dat de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) de vrouwen als ze het gebed aan het verrichten waren hun verbood hun gezichten en handen te bedekken. 


De profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) heeft gezegd dat een moslimvrouw die de pelgrimstocht maakt, haar gezicht en haar handen niet mag bedekken. [Al Boekharie, Moeslim, Sahih Abou Dawoed #1600; authentiek verklaard door Al-Albaanee (moge Allah hen genadig zijn)].




Uit deze overlevering kan men uitmaken dat de gezichtssluier een bekend verschijnsel was onder vrouwen in de tijd van de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem). Anders had de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) het niet verboden tijdens de hadjperiode. Dit staat gelijk aan dat de mannen hun hoofd onbedekt moeten laten tijdens de ihraam, maar Allah weet het beste.




Overigens mag deze hadith niet worden opgevat als vrijbrief om de gezicht geheel te ontsluieren tijdens de hadjperiode. 


Als een man de vrouw kan zien, dan behoort zij haar gezicht weer te sluieren. De moeder van de gelovigen Aisha (moge Allah tevreden met haar zijn) heeft gezegd: pelgrim-gangers passeerden ons terwijl wij met de met de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) waren. Toen zij ons naderenden lieten we onze hoofdbedekkingen over onze gezichten vallen. [Aboe Dawoed en Ibn Majah. 


Wij kunnen dus concluderen dat het bedekken van de gezicht een prioriteit was van de metgezellinnen van de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem). Dit is zeker een karaktertrek van vrouwen die de rechte pad volgden. 

Zijne eminentie hooggeleerde Sheikh 'Abdul-'Azeez bin Baaz en Sheikh (moge Allah hem genadig zijn) heeft gezegd: ze moet haar gezicht bedekken in aanwezigheid van niet-mahram mannen.



Toen Soerat An Noer vers 31 neergedaald was zei Aicha (moge Allah tevreden over haar zijn): Moge Allah Zijn genade schenken aan de eerste Moehaajiraat (emigranten). Toen Allah (Verheven en Geprezen is Hij) openbaarde: ..... en zij moeten hun sluiers over hun boezems dragen en hun schoonheid niet openlijk tonen,... scheurden ze hun stof en bedekten zichzelf ermee (saheeh Boekharie)

Ibn Hajar al Asqalanee zei dat, " en bedekten zichzelf ermee ", in de bovenstaande hadith betekende dat zij hun gezichten bedekten. (Fath al Bari).






De hooggeleerden Sheikh 'Abdul-'Azeez bin Baaz en Sheikh Mohammed ibn Saalih al-Uthaymeen (moge Allah hem genadig zijn), zijn van mening dat de niqaab verplicht is. Hun argumenten zijn dan ook erg sterk en overtuigend. Anderen geleerden,zoals de Muhaadith Sheikh Mohammed Nassirudeen al Albaanee (moge Allah hem genadig zijn) is juist van mening dat het niet Waajib is maar juist Moestahaab oftewel zeer aanbevolen (zijn boek"Jilbaabul Mar'atul Moeslimah"). Zijn argument is dan ook sterk en ook overtuigend. Overigens wil ik wel opmerken dat zijn eigen vrouw wel de gezichtssluier draagt.




Tegenwoordig horen we vandaag veel stemmen tegen de niqaab om vele redenen die nergens op slaan. Bijvoorbeeld dat de niqaab, de dawah (het verkondigen van de islam) in niet-islamitische landen tegenwerkt. Nadat we hebben kunnen bevestigen dat de niqaab een authentieke bekend verschijnsel is in de islam, kunnen we concluderen dat door het te vermijden of er niet over te spreken dat juist dat de dawah tegen zal werken. 


Niemand zou het riskeren om te denken dat de metgezellen (moge Allah tevreden over hen zijn), de islam over land en zee verkondigden door bepaalde regels te verbergen die zij geleerd hebben van de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem). 


Veel mensen zeggen dat als een moslimvrouw in het westen zich geheel sluiert, dat zij op deze manier alle aandacht trekt. Men zal wel tien keer meer naar haar kijken. Tegen deze mensen wil ik zeggen dat er niets valt te zien! Ook al kijkt men twintig keer naar een moslimvrouw die geheel gesluierd is, men kan niks op of aanmerken in tegenstelling tot een vrouw waar maar n keer naar gekeken wordt. Overigens is zo een opmerking een excuses!

Overgeleverd door Aisha (moge Allah tevreden met haar zijn) dat de boodschapper van Allah (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) gewoon was het Fadjr- gebed te bidden en dat 
sommige gelovige vrouwen, bedekt met hun sluiers, met hem aanwezig waren tijdens het Fadjr- gebed en dat ze vervolgens weer onderkent naar huis terugkeerden. [Sahih Boekharie, deel 1, boek 8, hadith 368]




Sheikh al-Uthaymeen (moge Allah hem genadig zijn), geeft de volgende uitleg als tafseer van deze hadith, "Deze 
hadith maakt duidelijk dat de islamitische gewaad het hele lichaam verbergt, zoals in deze hadith duidelijk wordt gemaakt. Alleen met een complete bedekking van het hele lichaam, gezicht en handen kan een vrouw niet worden herkent. Dit was het begrip en praktijk van de metgezellen en zij waren de beste groep, de meest nobele in het zicht van Allah met de meest complete Imaan en de nobelste der karakters. Dus als de vrouwen van de metgezellen het dragen van 
een complete bedekking tot uitvoer brachten, hoe kunnen we dan van dat pad afdwalen? (Sheikh Ibn al-Uthaymeen, in het boek "Hijaab" pagina 12 en 13) 


Yahia verhaalde van Malik van Hisham ibn Urwa dat Fatima bint al-Mundhir heeft gezegd: "We waren gewend om onze gezichten te sluieren toen we in staat van ihraam waren in gezelschap van Asma bint Abi Bakr as-Siddiq ( Imaam Malik's MUWATTA, Boek 20, Hadith 20.5.16)





Dit bewijst dat niet alleen de vrouwen van de Boodschapper van Allah (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) de n iqaab droegen. 



De volgende Fatwa is van Sheikh Mohammed ibn Saalih al-Uthaymeen (moge Allah genadig zijn met hem):



"De islamitische Hijaab is voor de moslimvrouw , het bedekken van dat wat verboden is voor haar om te laten zien.


Als eerste van de lichamelijke deel, dat ze haar gezicht moet bedekken. Het gezicht is de bron van verleiding en de bron van mensen die met begeerte naar haar kijken. Daarom, moet de vrouw zich bedekken in aanwezigheid van niet-mahram mannen. 

Voor degenen die beweren dat de islamitische Hijaab alleen het bedekken van de hoofd, schouders,rug, voeten, kin en voorarm is, en het bedekken van het gezicht en handen er niet bij nemen, vindt ik dit een merkwaardige bewering. Het is namelijk algemeen bekend dat de gezicht de oorsprong is van verleiding en kijkenis.



Hoe kan iemand zeggen dat de Shari'ah het wel toestaat om de gezicht van een vrouw te zien maar de voeten niet?


Het is onmogelijk dat de Gewaardeerde, Wijze en Indrukwekkende Shariah tegenstrijdig is.


Iedereen weet dat de verleiding van het niet bedekken van de gezicht groter is als gevolg dan van het ontbloten van de voet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Als men, een man die een vrouw een aanzoek doet om met hem te trouwen verteld, dat de handen of voeten niet mooi en onaantrekkelijk zijn, maar dat haar gezicht juist mooi en aantrekkelijk is, dat je die man er niet van kunt weerhouden om haar niet te vragen.



Hieruit kunnen we concluderen dat de gezicht zeker bedekt moet zijn.



Er zijn ook bewijzen uit de Boek van Allah en de Soennah van onze profeet Mohammed (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem). De metgezellen hebben ook hun verklaringen afgelegd en de Imams en de grote geleerden hebben te kennen gegeven dat het een verplichting is voor de moslimvrouw om zich helemaal te bedekken in aanwezigheid van niet-mahram mannen." 


Sheikh Saalih al-Fawzaan (moge Allah hem beschermen) heeft gezegd: de juiste beoordeling van de bewijzen is dat gezicht van de moslimvrouw awrah is, dat wil zeggen dat zij haar gezicht zou moeten bedekken. Het is het meest verleidelijke gedeelte van haar lichaam, men kijkt toch het meest naar de gezicht, dus het gezicht is het grootste awrah van de vrouw.




Sjeikh Moenajied (moge Allah hem beschermen) heeft gezegd:  De Profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) zei in een authentieke hadith: "Al-Mar-a-tu Awrah oftewel d e vrouw isawrah". Hier mag dus niets van getoond worden. [dit is Hakeem Al-Muhkam] Dit is duidelijk een doorslaggevende tekst welke de hukm (wijsheid), 
het oordeel en het voorschrift verschaft; meer hoeft er eigenlijk niet gezegd te worden. Wie alleen al stilstaat bij deze 2 woorden (Al-Mar-a-tu Awrah) zal geen ander bewijs nodig hebben voor het bedekken van het gehele lichaam van de vrouw haar gezicht, haar, 2 handen, voeten en lichaam. Het geloof vereist het bedekken van de awrah; het is verplicht en kan niet ontkent worden . 


In Sahieh Bukhari staat de lange hadith over de 

leugen over Aisha . Het 

verhaal over dat ze achterbleef. Safouane kwam langs, hij had me al gezien voordat Hijaab was geopenbaard en verplicht gemaakt. Hij kwam langs en zei: "Inna Lillahi Wa Inna Ilayhi Rajioon". (Ze werd wakker) en zei: dus ik bedekte mijn gezicht met mijn jilbaab (overjas). Zie deze uitspraak (van Aisha) als een zware uitspraak waarmee je het voor hun ogen kan duwen, prikken, steken, fixeren en porren. Zeg tegen hun: Waarlijk, Aisha zei in Boekharie; Dus ik bedekte mijn gezicht met mijn jilbaab, wat het bewijs is dat ze de verplichting van het bedekken van het gezicht volledig begreep.

En de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) beviel de persoon die wou gaan trouwen om de bruid te bekijken. Ik vraag je bij Allah, als het tonen van het gezicht toegestaan was, waarom droeg hij hem dan op om naar haar gezicht te gaan kijken? Kon hij haar 
dan niet op straat gezien hebben? Waarom droeg hij dit dan op? Vrouwen van de Ansaar hadden iets in hun ogen. Dus de opdracht was om de ogen te bekijken. Waar bevinden zich de ogen? - In het haar? Armen? Voeten? De ogen bevinden zich in het gezicht. Waarom is het dat sommige metgezellen eerst keken 
voordat ze gingen trouwen? Waarom niet eerst het huwelijkscontact maken en dan kijken? Waarom niet gewoon op straat kijken? Omdat zoals we begrijpen en weten, het bedekken van het gezicht is verplicht. 

Mugheerah Bin Shu'bah zei: Ik ging naar de Profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) ) en ik meldde dat ik 
met een vrouw verloofd was waarmee ik wilde trouwen. Hij zei: Ga en kijk naar 
haar, er kan hierdoor iets tussen jullie ontstaan. Dus hij ging en vertelde dit 
aan haar ouders. Het was alsof de ouders het niet leuk vonden. Ze vertelden het 
de vrouw. Zij zei: als de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) het heeft opgedragen, kijk dan. Dus 
hij keek naar haar en trouwde met haar. Hij vermeldde haar goedheid, manieren en gehoorzaamheid.




Iedere hadith die melding maakt van het tonen van het gezicht, is ofwel een zwakke hadith ofwel voor een individuele situatie; zoals huwelijk, getuigen of ahadith voor andere situaties. En we zijn met het oordeel van het Boek van Allah en met de duidelijke bewijzen, en toon jullie versiering niet.




De hadith van 'Aisha (moge allah tevreden over haar zijn), toen Asma (moge allah tevreden over haar zijn) de 
dochter van Abou Bakr naar de Boodschapper van Allah (Allahs vrede en zegen zij met hem) ging, terwijl ze dunne kleding droeg. Hij naderde haar en zei, "O Asma! Wanneer een meisje de leeftijd bereikt waarop ze ongesteld wordt, is het 
niet correct dat iets behalve dit en dit worden getoond. Hij wees naar het gezicht en handen. 


Deze hadith is ZWAK (dha'ief )verklaard vanwege 2 hoofdzakelijke punten. 
1. Er is geen verband/link tussen 'Aisha (moge Allah tevreden over haar zijn) en Khalid bin Dareek, welke de hadith van haar heeft overgeleverd. En in iedere keten van overleveraar wordt Khalid bin Dareek genoemd. 
2. In de keten van overleveraar komt Sa'eed bin Basheer voor, welke bekend is bij de meeste van de Muhaditheen als zijnde een zwakke overleveraar. Er is hier melding van gemaakt door Imaam Ahmad bin Hanbal, An-Nasai Ibn Madeeni en Ibn Ma'een (moge Allah hen genadig zijn). Dit is ook de argument waarom Imam Boekharie en Moeslim (moge Allah hen genadig zijn) deze hadith niet accepteerden voor hun boeken. (Door Sheikh Mohammed ibn Saalih al-Uthaymeen (moge Allah genadig zijn met hem) in zijn boek "Hijaab" pagina's 17 en 18).




De geleerden die de standpunt verdedigen dat de moslimvrouw een gezichtssluier om moet zijn onder andere: Sheikh Abul A'la Maududi , Sheikh Ibn Jibreen , Sheikh Jamaal Zarabozo , Sheikh Mohammed ibn Saalih al-Uthaymeen , Imaam Ghazaali, Sheikh Sheikh 'Abdul-'Azeez bin Baaz , Sheikh-ul-Islam Ibn Taymiyyah, Ibn Hajar Al-Asqalanee, Ibn Al-Mandhur, Sheikh Muhammed Salih Al-Munajjid (Een van de grote geleerden van onze tijd) 


Tenslotte is het dragen van de gezichtssluier een zeer zuivere goede daad wat door beide groepen erkend wordt.

----------


## a-aziz

De twee standpunten zijn het eens over de rechtmatigheid van de niqaab: het is zeker een perfectie voor de moslimvrouw, en het is deugdzamer voor haar in overeenstemming met de bedoelingen van de Shari'ah. Daarom is het correcter zich in te spannen om het de dragen van de niqaab aan te moedigen en om de deugdelijkheden en verdiensten te laten zien, uit te leggen en mensen ertoe aan te zetten.




Het bedekken van het gezicht met de niqaab zou in feite een algemene regel zou moeten zijn en het niet bedekken van het gezicht een uitzondering.




Moge Allaah elke moslimvrouw zich laten haasten om haar gezicht te bedekken met volle overtuiging en tevredenheid van haar innerlijk. En dat het verlangen naar perfectie in haar geloof de sterkste en grootste verlangen is die iemand zich maar kan voorstellen. Moge de vrouwen van de profeet (Allahs vrede en zegeningen zij met hem) en alle andere vrouwelijke metgezellen (moge Allah tevreden over hen zijn) voor altijd onze grote voorbeelden blijven


The outer garment worn in public must cover all of the body except the face and hands


Surat an-Noor, ayah 31 (quoted above) contains clear a command that a woman's natural beauty and her adornment are to be concealed from strangers, except that which might show unintentionally (ie. parts of the dress or ornaments) or which show as a matter of course because it is not prohibited that they be shown (ie. the face the hands). 



Abu Dawood authentically narrated that 'Aaishah said: 

"Asmaa came to see the Messenger of Allah. She was wearing a thin dress; the Prophet turned away from her and said to her: "O Asmaa! o*nce a woman reaches the age of puberty no part of her body should be uncovered except her face and hands." 


It should be noted that the Arabic word khumur (plural of khimaar) which has been translated above in the ayah from Surat an-Noor as veils, means head covers, not face veils as may mistakenly be supposed. It refers to a cloth which covers all of the hair. Furthermore, the word juyoob (plural of jaib), also found in the ayah of Surat an-Noor, refers not o*nly to the bosom, as is commonly thought, but also to the neck. 



Qurtubi, an eminent mufassir (Qur'anic commentator) stated: 



"Women in those days used to cover their heads with the khimaar, throwing its ends o*n their backs. This left the neck and the upper part of the chest bare, along with the ears, in the manner of the Christians. Then Allah commanded them to cover those parts with the khimaar." 



"And let them not stamp their feet so as to reveal what they hide of their adornment." 



Women at the time of the Prophet used to wear anklets, which they could employ to attract attention by stamping their feet, making the anklets tinkle together. This practice was now forbidden, but even more important for us, these words make it absolutely clear that the legs and ankles are to be covered. 



Abdullah Ibn Umar narrated: 



"The Prophet said: "On the Day of Judgement, Allah will not look upon o*ne who trails his garment along out of pride." Umm Salamah then asked: "What should women do with their garments?" The Prophet said: "They may lower them a hand span." She said: "Their feet would still be uncovered." The Prophet said: "Then a forearm's length, but no more." (Tirmidhee) 



The ayah from Surat an-Noor quoted above gives us specific and detailed information about what a Muslim woman should be sure to cover when she is in the company of strangers, and it gives a detailed list of those with whom she is permitted to be less inhibited. The ayah quoted from Surat al-Ahzab further directs Muslim women to put some outer garment over their clothes, and to draw it close around them. 



Abu Dawood related that when this ayah was revealed, the women of the Ansaar appeared like crows (because of the black cloaks which they wore). 



Some outer garment, whether a cloak or a coat, must be worn by a Muslim woman when she is in public, and even when she is in her own house or that of a close relative, if she is in the presence of strangers. 



It was mentioned above that the face need not be covered. If, however, the woman is wearing make-up, she should cover her face, since the make-up is adornment beyond what is permitted. Similarly, she should cover her hands if she is wearing nail polish or some other decoration or ornament. Furthermore, although it is permissible to leave the face uncovered in the presence of strangers, it is praiseworthy to cover it, as that was the practice of the wives of the Prophet according to authentic ahaadeeth. 


van sheikh al albani
bron: Hijabul Mar'atil Muslimah
( dit artikel is daar echter slechts een samengevatte artikel van )


All too often Muslim women in niqab are ridiculed and called names 
regardless of time and place. Unfortunately, a woman who wears niqab in the 
United States will get better reception from the kafir than from Muslims. 
Muslim women often call women in niqab ninjas and fitna on the face, 
only failing to realize that they have wronged themselves.

Allah subhana wa taala said: If you do good, you do good for your own 
selves, and if you do evil, you do it against yourselves. (17:7)

Whosoever does righteous deeds it is for the benefit of himself, and 
whosoever does evil, it is against his own self. (41:46)

This paper was written in response to those people who say things like "The 
niqab is not in Islam, or niqab is "bad for dawah", as well as those 
individuals who deride at it too lightly. People should understand that the 
niqab is from the Quran and Hadith.

Even if you hold the view of it not being wajib it is still the best thing 
and anyone who wears it is to be respected. Anyone who discourages the 
wearing of niqab or denies it being in Islam or makes fun of someone who 
wears it should fear ALLAH and reexamine their hearts and intentions.

"Allah has sent us to deliver whomsoever chooses, from the worship of men to 
the 'uboodiyah (worship and servitude) of Allah. And from the narrowness of 
this world, to the vastness of this world and the Hereafter. And from the 
oppression of the (false) religions, to the justice of Islam." - Sahabee 
Rab`ee ibn Aamir [Ibn Katheer's al-Bidayah wa an-Nihaayah]

Religious Reference to Niqab

O Prophet! Tell your wives and your daughters and the women of the 
believers to draw their cloaks (veils, screen themselves completely except 
the eyes ) all over their bodies. (Surah Al-Ahzaab:59) [tafseer is Agreed 
upon by Ibn Kathir, Qurtabi and At Tabrani ]

And Say to the believing women to lower their gaze (from looking at 
forbidden things), and protect their private parts (from illegal sexual 
acts) and not to show off their adornment except only that which is apparent 
(like both eyes for necessity to see the way, or outer palms of hands or one 
eye or dress like veil, gloves, head cover, apron), and to draw their veils 
all over Juyubihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms) (Surah 
An-Nur:30-31) [tafseer is Agreed upon by Ibn Kathir, Qurtabi and At Tabrani 
]

Generally there are two opinions regarding covering the face. One view held 
by the Ulama is that the niqab (covering the face) is wajib (compulsory) 
and other Ulama hold the view it is Mustahab (recommended and the best 
thing to do but not compulsory). Both scholarly opinions are dependent upon 
the concept of perceiving Ummul Mumineen, the wives of the prophet, as 
being an example to all Muslim women, OR in a category of their own.

Be that as it may, following the etiquettes Allah taught the Prophets wives 
was the way of his companions and those that came after them. And, the best 
way is to follow Rasulullahs, sallallahu alayhi wa sallam, practice as well 
as his companions. Ibn Kathir holds that these commandments are applicable 
to all Muslim women. (Tafseer Ibn Kathir, Vol. 3, p. 483)

----------


## a-aziz

Is Covering The Face Obligatory For A Muslim Woman? 

Dr Kahlid Khan


All praises be to Allaah, Lord and Sustainer of the worlds, and may the peace and blessings of Allaah be upon our Prophet Muhammad (peace be upon him) and upon his family and companions.

Allaah the most high created us and sent Islaam for the guidance and testing people to see who perform best, as Allaah Subhanahu-wa-Ta'alaa says:

"He has created death and life that He may test you which of you is best in deed. And He is the AllMighty, the OftForgiving ; " Al-Mulk 2.

It is only for this reason that Allaah Subhanahu-wa-Ta'alaa laid down commands and prohibitions. Hijaab of a Muslim lady being one of those commands was understood well and practiced by the earlier Muslims including the companions of the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) and those who followed them with sincerity and honesty. The correct understanding regarding hijaab is that the covering of the face is obligatory as we shall insha-Allaah see from the following evidences.

Evidence from the Quraan

Allaah Subhanahu-wa-Ta'alaa revealed the order of hijaab in His Book as Allaah says:

O Prophet! Tell your wives and your daughters and the women of the believers to draw their Jalabeeb over them . Al-Ahzaab 59

One of the reasons for difference of opinion regarding covering of face is, how one interoperates the above aayah, that's why it is important to understand the correct method of interpreting the Quraan first.

Allaah Subhanahu-wa-Ta'alaa revealed the Quraan as a guide and healing for people who wish to earn the pleasure of Allaah in this life and be able to enter paradise in the hereafter, Allaah says :

This is the Book (the Qur'n), whereof there is no doubt, a guidance to those who are Al-Muttaqn (pious and righteous). Al-Baqarah 2

And He says:

Say: It (the Qur'n) is for those who believe , a guide and a healing. And as for those who disbelieve, there is heaviness (deafness) in their ears, and it is blindness for them. They are those who are called from a place far away (so they neither listen nor understand). Fussilat.44

And He says:

Allaah Subhanahu-wa-Ta'alaa not only revealed the Quraan to Muhammad (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) but He also taught him its correct interpretation and understanding so that he conveys it to others rather than leaving this matter for every individual to use his own understanding. Allaaah says:

He it is (Allaah) Who sent among the unlettered ones a Messenger from among themselves, reciting to them His Verses, purifying them (from the filth of disbelief and polytheism), and teaching them the Book (this Qur'n, Islmic laws and Islmic jurisprudence) and AlHikmah (AsSunnah: legal ways, orders, acts of worship, etc. of Prophet Muhammad peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him ). And verily, they had been before in mainfest error. Al-Jumu'ah.2.

So any Muslim who wants to understand the Quraan has to refer it to how the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) explained it and how his companions understood and practiced it . No one is allowed to interpret the Quraan by his own understanding Allaaah says:

And follow not (i.e., say not, or do not or witness not, etc.) that of which you have no knowledge . Indeed! The hearing, and the sight, and the heart, of each of those you will be questioned (by Allh). Al-Israa.36

And He says:

Say (O Muhammad) that my Lord has indeed forbidden, AlFawhish (every kind of unlawful shameful acts.) whether committed openly or secretly, sins (of all kinds) , and unrighteous oppression,joining partners (in worship) with Allh for which He has given no authority and saying things about Allh of which you have no knowledge .Al-a'raaf.33

Therefore it is forbidden to speak about an aayah of Quraan by one's own understanding rather one sees what the the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said about the aayah or how his companions understood it.

Now, going back to the aayah of hijaab mentioned above, the word Jalabeeb is used in this aayah which is the pleural of Jilbaab. If this word is understood correctly than the ruling of hijaab will insha-Allaah become clear.

The companions of the Messanger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) including Aa'ishah, Ibn Abbass, Ibn Umar, Ibn Masood (may Allaah be pleased with them all) and others were unanimous in defining this word, they all said, "this is a large cloth which is wrapped round so as to cover the whole body except the eyes " see Ibn-Katheer, Al-Qurtubi, Al-Tabri.

Therefore a sincere Muslim who only wants to please Allaah would understand that the aayah includes covering of the face.

Evidence from the Sunnah

1. The Messanger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said

"the woman is awarah ( what is to be covered)" Al-Tirmidhi

So he meant a woman is to cover all of herself, and of course that includes the face.

2. Abu Dawood (4101) narrated that Umm Salamah said: When the words to draw their cloaks (veils) all over their bodies ' [al-Ahzaab 33:59] were revealed, the women of the Ansaar went out looking as if there were crows on their heads because of the covering .

3. Al- Bukhaari narrated that Aa'ishah said: May Allaah have mercy on the first Muhaajir women. When Allaah revealed the words  and to draw their veils all over Juyoobihinna (i.e. their bodies, faces, necks and bosoms) ' they tore their aprons and covered their faces with them. 

4. It was proven in al-Saheehayn and elsewhere that a woman in ihraam is forbidden to wear the niqaab (face veil) and gloves. 

This indicates that the niqaab and gloves were known among women who were not in ihraam, and implies that they covered their faces and hands. 

5. It was narrated that Aa'ishah said: The riders used to pass by us when we were with the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) in ihraam. When they came near us we would lower our jilbaabs from our heads over our faces, and when they had passed by we would uncover our faces. Narrated by Abu Dawood, 1562.

If it were not obligatory to cover the face in the presence of non-mahram men, they would not have done what they did knowing that The Messanger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) ordered to uncover the face in ihraam.

6. Al- Bukhaari narrated that Aa'ishah said, while narrating the incidence of slander on her: when Safwaan bin al-Muattal saw me sleeping, he recognised me because he had seen me before the order of hijaab , then she also said that when she woke up (realising the presence of a non-mahram man) she covered her face with her jilbab .

Logical Evidence

Allaah Subhanahu-wa-Ta'alaa says:

And tell the believing women to lower their gaze (from looking at forbidden things), and protect their shame and not to show their adornment except only that which is apparent, and to draw their veils all over their Juyoob (bodies) and not to reveal their adornment except to their husbands, or their fathers, or their husband's fathers, or their sons, or their husband's sons, or their brothers or their brother's sons, or their sister's sons, or their (Muslim) women, or the (female) slaves whom their right hands possess, or old male servants who lack vigour, or small children who have no sense of feminine awrah. And let them not stamp their feet so as to reveal what they hide of their adornment. And all of you beg Allh to forgive you all, O believers, that you may be successful . An-Noor.

The three things mentioned in this aayah I.e. Lowering of the gaze, Protecting the chastity and hiding the Adornment are connected with each other and it is the exposing of the Adornment and not Lowering the gaze that primarily lead to corruption of chastity and immorality because if the adornment is covered then there is nothing for the gaze to look at.

Adornment is of two kinds; Natural and Artificial.

The natural adornment most apparent of which is the face of a woman, because it is the most important part of her beauty by which a man is attracted to her.

The artificial adornment is her clothes, jewellery and makeup etc.

Logic dictates that because the face is the most important part of a woman's beauty, it must be covered.

Now we shall discuss some of the arguments used by those who say that covering of the face is not obligatory.

They often use the Hadith reported by Abu Dawud that Aa'ishah (may Allaah be pleased with her) narrated that Asma bint Abu Bakr entered upon the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him), whilst she was wearing a thin dress. The Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) turned his face away from her and said: O Asma! When a lady reaches her puberty nothing of her should be shown except this and this and he pointed towards the face and hands.

There are 2 problems with this narration:

 The person who reported this from Aa'ishah (may Allaah be pleased with her) is Khalid bin Duraik,about whom Abu Dawud (who is the only narrator of this Hadith) said: Khalid bin Duraik never met Aa'ishah. So this is a mursal (a Hadith reported by a chain of narrators in which the companion is missing) report and cannot be taken as an evidence.

 Among the narrators of this Hadith is Sa'eed bin Basheer, who has been declared weak by Abu Dawud, Ibn Mo'een, Ibn al-Madeeni, al-Hakim, Ahmad and an-Nasa'i.

It is also well known that Asma was a very pious lady and it would not be expected of her to wear thin clothing as mentioned in the above narration. In addition, an authentic report is narrated from Asma, herself in which she said: We used to cover our faces from men . Al-Hakim and Ibn Khuzayma, authenticated by Imam azh-Zhahabi.

Another common argument is quoting the narrations when some lady spoke to the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) asking some questions while her face was uncovered. What is ignored here is the fact that these narrations are from the time of Hajj and as we have mentioned above, a lady is required to uncover her face during Hajj, therefore this also does not form an evidence against the covering of the face.

These evidences are sufficient for any fair minded person to understand what is obligatory. Not being able to do something is different from changing the ruling for ones own need.

As with many issues, when people argue about something they make it doubtful and difficult for themselves as the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) said:

People are not misguided after being on the guidance until they argue 

As opposed to these, the ones who obey are the ones for whom Allaah says:

"Those who listen to the Word and follow the best thereof those are (the ones) whom Allh has guided and those are people of understanding . " Al-Zumur 18

If a Muslim woman's husband ask her to cover her face because this is an order from Allaah Subhanahu-wa-Ta'alaa, she does not have the right to refuse this and if she does, then she violates two rights; the right of Allaah and right of her husband.

However, as for every obligation in Islam, one is required to do to his/her best ability as Allaah says:"So keep your duty to Allh and fear Him as much as you can ;" Al-Taghabun 16

If a woman finds it truely difficult to cover her face then we hope insha-Allaah, Allaah will forgive her for her good intention and the difficulty she is faced with. She should try in that case to please Allaah and her husband in other affairs so as to compensate for her shortcoming and at the same time she should also keep trying to strengthen her faith as this is one of the two main reasons for a Muslim woman not covering her face.

Muslim women who do not cover their face are usually either ignorant of the ruling or lack in the strength of their faith. Learning about the rulings with sincerity and honesty and strengthening one's belief in Allaah is therefore very important.

If covering the face poses hardship on a woman then f acing hardship and difficulty in obeying what Allaah has commanded is the very nature and the essence of a Muslim's life in this world as he/she hopes for paradise in hereafter and Allah the most Glorified has decided that he will test people to see who among them want to achieve that aim, so calamities, troubles and difficulties that come on us in this life is a mean by which Allaah tests His submitting slaves, as He says;

2. Do people think that they will be left alone because they say: We believe, and will not be tested.. 3.And We indeed tested those who were before them. And Allh will certainly make (it) known (the truth of) those who are true, and will certainly make (it) known (the falsehood of) those who are liars , Al-Ankaboot

And Allah says:

214. Or think you that you will enter Paradise without such (trials) as came to those who passed away before you? They were afflicted with severe poverty and ailments and were so shaken that even the Messenger and those who believed along with him said, When (will come) the Help of Allh? Yes! Certainly, the Help of Allh is near !. Al-Baqarah

And of course facing difficulties in obeying the commands of Allaah in our social affairs such as covering of face for women has no comparison to what Muslims faced in previous times such as in the time of the the Messenger of Allaah (peace and blessings of Allaah be upon him) .

We ask Allaah to show us the truth as truth and enable us to follow it, and to show us falsehood as false and enable us to avoid it and peace and blessings of Allaah be upon his last prophet.

----------


## ibnu

Denk je echt a-aziz dat iemand die hele lap engelse tekst door gaat lezen? 
Kom eens met een eigen inbreng en niet met dat knip en plak werk zonder een eigen toevoeging.

----------


## a-aziz

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Denk je echt a-aziz dat iemand die hele lap engelse tekst door gaat lezen? 
> Kom eens met een eigen inbreng en niet met dat knip en plak werk zonder een eigen toevoeging.*


dit bedoel ik nou precies

ik heb niets toe te voegen aan de islaam
ik ben geen rab, geen rasoel, en geen ilm

ik ben een abd

ik volg wat geopenbaard is en maak doea om leiding

er is niets wat ik kan zeggen of doen wat de islaam beter zou kunnen maken

wij zijn schepselen van Alllah t'ala en de islaam is Zijn handleiding voor ons
wil je dat ik tot de onrechtplegers zal behoren door zelf dingen teroepen die anderen beter weten?
als een monteur aan je auto sleuteld, ga je hem dan ook vertellen wat hij moet doen?
nee je vertrouwd zijn expertise terwijl een fout van hem jou jouw leven kan kosten

Hij heeft ons boodschappers gestuurd, en mohammed ibn abdilleh ibn abdul muttalib (saws) is het zegel der profeten
hij was pas weggenomen van de aarde nadat hij de islaam voor ons compleet had achter gelaten
als er voor zaken referenties naar het boek zijn of er sahih hadith is, waarover dient men dan nog te discussieren?

ik zou voor iemand met een houding als jou aanraden de letterlijke vertaling van het woordje: islaam, op te zoeken
en dan kijken of jouw gedrag overeen komt

dus mijn woorden zijn niet relevant

maar dit is tevens mijn laatse reply aan jou beste broeder als je kiest om zo koppig door te gaan

khair inshaAllah

moge de leiding van Allah zawa jall tot ons allen komen
en moge de mujahedeen de overwinning geschonken worden

wa alaikoum salaam wa ra7matullahi wa barakatuhu

aboe ayyoub

----------


## a-aziz

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Denk je echt a-aziz dat iemand die hele lap engelse tekst door gaat lezen? 
> Kom eens met een eigen inbreng en niet met dat knip en plak werk zonder een eigen toevoeging.*


p.s.
iemand heeft ook de moeite genomen het te schrijven

iemand met meer kennis dan jou en mij tezamen

dus ja indien men taqwa heeft en men zijn Heer wil gehoorzamen zou ik het zeker lezen, ookal zou je het er achteraf niet mee eens zijn maar de moeite die je doet is een ibada

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> ik heb niets toe te voegen aan de islaam
> ik ben geen rab, geen rasoel, en geen ilm
> ik ben een abd


Beste a-aziz mag ik vragen hoe oud je bent? je zal er als je groot bent nl. achter komen dat de wereld niet zwart wit is en dat "de islam" niet bestaat. Als 'ie wel zou bestaan dan zou er maar 1 stroming bestaan en zouden er geen geleerden nodig zijn omdat hetgeen geschreven staat dan al duidelijk genoeg is. Is dit zo in de praktijk? nee, dus. Dat heb ik je al een keer uitgelegd in:

http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...=&pagenumber=3
Maar je neemt niet de moeite in te gaan op hetgeen in schreef op : 13-06-2007 18:38.




> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> ik volg wat geopenbaard is en maak doea om leiding


Ik ook. Wat wil je hiermee zeggen?




> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> er is niets wat ik kan zeggen of doen wat de islaam beter zou kunnen maken


Jij bent onderdeel van 'de islam', en alles wat jij zegt tegen o.a. niet gelovigen kan bijdragen aan het beter worden van de naam van 'de islam'.




> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> wij zijn schepselen van Alllah t'ala en de islaam is Zijn handleiding voor ons
> wil je dat ik tot de onrechtplegers zal behoren door zelf dingen teroepen die anderen beter weten?


Als een hoog geleerde heer die veel van de koran en de overleveringen af weet roept dat jij in de sloot moet springen doe je dat dan? dan denk je toch eerst na of niet? 
IQRA !: lees/leer ! , hoofdstuk 96:1 , het eerste wat is geopenbaard. Gebruik je hersend en denk na over wat is geopenbaard en neem niet klakkeloos dingen over. Niet alles uit de koran is maar op 1 manier uit te leggen toch? doe de shalat wel , dat kan je maar op 1 manier uit leggen. Maar en zijn talloze verzen die op vele manieren worden uitgelegd. En er zijn vele geleerden die er andere meningen op na houden over die verzen. En welke volg jij dan? welke geleerde dus?? Tsja.. dan zal je toch moeten gaan nadenken.




> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> als een monteur aan je auto sleuteld, ga je hem dan ook vertellen wat hij moet doen?
> nee je vertrouwd zijn expertise terwijl een fout van hem jou jouw leven kan kosten


Ik ga hem zeker vertellen wat hij moet doen want anders gaat hij of mijn probleem niet oplossen of iets doen wat ik niet wil dat hij doet.

En ondanks dat je zijn expertise vertrouwd kan je toch zelf ook meedenken en je er in verdiepen toch? 

Geef daar eens een goed antwoord op !!!!




> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> Hij heeft ons boodschappers gestuurd, en mohammed ibn abdilleh ibn abdul muttalib (saws) is het zegel der profeten
> hij was pas weggenomen van de aarde nadat hij de islaam voor ons compleet had achter gelaten
> als er voor zaken referenties naar het boek zijn of er sahih hadith is, waarover dient men dan nog te discussieren?


En als die referenties nu op meerdere manieren uit te leggen zijn? en als geleerden er verschillende meningen op na houden?




> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> ik zou voor iemand met een houding als jou aanraden de letterlijke vertaling van het woordje: islaam, op te zoeken
> en dan kijken of jouw gedrag overeen komt


Dat klinkt verwijterig. Vind je dat zelf in overeenstemming met 'de islam'? 
Dit is een denigrerende opmerking tegen iemand die je niet kent. 




> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> dus mijn woorden zijn niet relevant


Waarom schrijf je dan?




> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> maar dit is tevens mijn laatse reply aan jou beste broeder als je kiest om zo koppig door te gaan


Koppig? waarom vind je mij koppig? wat een kinderachtige reactie zeg. Ik ben het niet eens met je en dan ben ik koppig? ga je altijd huilen als je je zin niet krijgt? Hoe oud ben je eigenlijk dat je dergelijk gedrag vertoond?




> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> moge de leiding van Allah zawa jall tot ons allen komen
> en moge de mujahedeen de overwinning geschonken worden


mujahedeen ? waar komt dat nu uit de lucht vallen? daar hadden we het toch niet over of wel soms?

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> iemand heeft ook de moeite genomen het te schrijven


Ja dus? moeten we dan alles lezen waar mensen moeite voor genomen hebben het te schrijven? dan krijg je het nog druk mannetje.




> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> iemand met meer kennis dan jou en mij tezamen


Je kent mij niet dus oordeel niet over mij.

----------


## a-aziz

> _Geplaatst door ibnu_ 
> *Beste a-aziz mag ik vragen hoe oud je bent? je zal er als je groot bent nl. achter komen dat de wereld niet zwart wit is en dat "de islam" niet bestaat. Als 'ie wel zou bestaan dan zou er maar 1 stroming bestaan en zouden er geen geleerden nodig zijn omdat hetgeen geschreven staat dan al duidelijk genoeg is. Is dit zo in de praktijk? nee, dus. Dat heb ik je al een keer uitgelegd in:
> 
> http://www.maroc.nl/islam/forums/sho...=&pagenumber=3
> Maar je neemt niet de moeite in te gaan op hetgeen in schreef op : 13-06-2007 18:38.
> 
> 
> 
> Ik ook. Wat wil je hiermee zeggen?
> ...


salaamo alaikoum

ok dit keer ECHT de laatste reactie op jou, maar op jouw verzoek zal ik op je stellingen ingaan inshaAllah.

-Beste a-aziz mag ik vragen hoe oud je bent? je zal er als je groot bent nl. achter komen dat de wereld niet zwart wit is en dat "de islam" niet bestaat.

ik ga je niet vertellen wat mijn leeftijd is daar ik de vraagstelling als beledigend beschouw.

1 "stroming" in de islam is ahlu sunnah wa djama'a, de profeet(saws) heeft ons verteld dat er 73 stromingen zullen zijn van welke er slechts 1 tot het paradijs toegelaten zal worden, dus ja er is maar 1 islaam, maar ook 72 stromingen met bidd'a of shirk of jahl of een combinatie van deze.

-Ik ook. Wat wil je hiermee zeggen?

als jij dit doet, in dat geval niets, behalve dat ik hoop dat Allah ons beider smeekbede zal verhoren.

-Jij bent onderdeel van 'de islam', en alles wat jij zegt tegen o.a. niet gelovigen kan bijdragen aan het beter worden van de naam van 'de islam'.

ja dat heet da'wa, het uitnodigen tot de islaam
maar wat ik bedoel is mijn "mening" spuwen, terwijl dergelijke zaken onderzocht zijn en vast staan.

-Als een hoog geleerde heer die veel van de koran en de overleveringen af weet roept dat jij in de sloot moet springen doe je dat dan? dan denk je toch eerst na of niet?

ten 1e: ik heb moeite met de titel heer, onze Schepper is ons aller heer, en verder is deze titel gereserveerd voor leiders zoals koningen en keizers.

men dient geen uitspraak of fatwa aan te nemen zonder referentie naar qor'an en/of hadith tezamen met isnaad en tefseer verwijzing.
en er is een raad van geleerden die de zaken goed in de gaten houd. dus vrees maar niet voor dergelijke opdrachten.
dat zul je eerder tegen komen bij sekten als b.v. falung gong of iets dergelijks.

-IQRA !: lees/leer ! , hoofdstuk 96:1 , het eerste wat is geopenbaard. Gebruik je hersend en denk na over wat is geopenbaard en neem niet klakkeloos dingen over. Niet alles uit de koran is maar op 1 manier uit te leggen toch? doe de shalat wel , dat kan je maar op 1 manier uit leggen. Maar en zijn talloze verzen die op vele manieren worden uitgelegd. En er zijn vele geleerden die er andere meningen op na houden over die verzen. En welke volg jij dan? welke geleerde dus?? Tsja.. dan zal je toch moeten gaan nadenken.


ja er zijn in de islaam constanten en variabelen.

b.v. constanten: salat, zakat, goedheid jegens de ouders, jihaad deze veranderen nooit en te nimmer

b.v. variabelen: khalifaat, de manier hoe een khalief gekozen wordt is altijd anders geweest, zelfs de 4 aangekondigd door de profeet(saws) werden op een andere wijze gekozen.
en de woedoe, als men geen water heeft dan kan men tayyamoem doen,
en zo is dit ook een variabel.

idd vele geleerden en vele meningen, het is onze taak als dienaren uit te zoeken welke van deze het beste is, men dient de bewijzen en weerleggingen te bestuderen en hun bronnen, en dus niet hun eigen mening als zekerheid aan te nemen en ZEKER NIET openlijk op "onbeschofte" wijze de bevinding van een geleerde af te kraken.
als men gewaarschuwd dient te worden voor een geleerde neem dan contact op met een andere geleerde en hij zal uitzoeken of dit terecht is en de passende maatregelen nemen.
heb je enig idee wat men moet behalen/bereiken/doorstaan/aan kennis moet bezitten om een geleerde te zijn?
wees daarom voorzichtig met het nuanceren m.b.t. hen en hun uitspraken.

-Ik ga hem zeker vertellen wat hij moet doen want anders gaat hij of mijn probleem niet oplossen of iets doen wat ik niet wil dat hij doet.
En ondanks dat je zijn expertise vertrouwd kan je toch zelf ook meedenken en je er in verdiepen toch? 
Geef daar eens een goed antwoord op !!!!

ik bedoelde: ga je hem vetrellen HOE hij het probleem dient te verhelpen?
ik bedoel je kunt hem niet vragen je vesnellingsbak te reparen d.m.v. jouw voorruit te verwijderen, hij is er voor opgeleid dit vakkundig te doen.
tenzij je bekend bent met de wetenschap der motor voertuigen techniek zou ik het toch maar aan hem overlaten

-En als die referenties nu op meerdere manieren uit te leggen zijn? en als geleerden er verschillende meningen op na houden?

is naar mijn mening hierboven reeds beantwoord.

-Dat klinkt verwijterig. Vind je dat zelf in overeenstemming met 'de islam'? 
Dit is een denigrerende opmerking tegen iemand die je niet kent. 

nou, islaam betekend namelijk: onderwerping(aan de wil van Allah)
en ik pretendeer ook zeker niet u persoonlijk te kennen,
maar ik leid af aan uw discussie voeringen dat u naar mijn mening moeite heeft met het onderwerpen aan de wil van Allah(swt) als men u zaken voorlegt met een duidelijk bewijs.
of wellicht bent u gewoon verslaafd aan discussiren maar dat zou ik niet weten,
nogmaals: dit is mijn mening(geen vast staand feit) gevormd door uw hier geleverde discussie voeringen

-Waarom schrijf je dan?

wat ik probeer te zeggen is: mijn mening is niet belangrijk
zoals Allah de meest glorieuze zegt:Hij is zichzelf genoeg,
en heeft dus zeker geen baat bij "wat ik van de dingen vind". daarintegen heb ik onnoemelijk veel baat bij wat Hij van mij vind.

-Koppig? waarom vind je mij koppig? wat een kinderachtige reactie zeg. Ik ben het niet eens met je en dan ben ik koppig? ga je altijd huilen als je je zin niet krijgt? Hoe oud ben je eigenlijk dat je dergelijk gedrag vertoond?

al het goede is afkomstig van Allah, en al het slechte wat ik zeg komt van mij en de sjaitan, Allah is niet aan fouten onderhevig en wij wel.

dank voor uw opmerking broeder, ik zal goed nadenken over hoe ik op u reageerde en indien ik hier een fout in zie zal ik hieraan inshaAllah werken.
ik vraag bij voorbaat uw vergeving opdat wij elkaar op yaum al qiyama met rust zullen laten.
ik vind wederom wel dat uw vraag naar mijn leeftijd beledigend is.

-mujahedeen ? waar komt dat nu uit de lucht vallen? daar hadden we het toch niet over of wel soms?

dat is een doe'a die ik graag wou doen daar ik daar behoefte voor voelde en verder niets implicerend.

inshaAllah heb ik u naar tevredenheid beantwoord en kunt u er vrede mee hebben dat ik verder over deze zaken niet met u wens te discussieren, simpelweg omdat ik grote moeite heb mij in te leven in uw mening en ik vrees u en mij onrecht aan te doen

ik vind wel dat we over een nuttig onderwerp discussiren
namelijk de tawhied, 
het is een onderwerp welke hier niet vaak genoeg aan de orde komt naar mijn mening, en toch zeker wel aan de basis dient te staan van iemands islam

inshaAllah zal ik u ooit nog treffen op een gezegende gebeurtenis als b.v een walima,akika, hadj of iets vergelijkbaar met deze zaken.

as salaamo alaikoum wa rahmatoe Allah wa barakatuhu
beste akhi

aboe ayyoub

----------


## ibnu

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> ok dit keer ECHT de laatste reactie op jou, maar op jouw verzoek zal ik op je stellingen ingaan inshaAllah.


Heeft het dan nog wel zin voor het geval je toch niet gaat reageren? dan heb ik dus alle moeite voor niets gedaan..

----------


## Sam

Salaam,

el7gaab, is voor twee redenen verplicht in de eerste instantie zodat
moslim vrouwen niet lastig gevallen werden. en ten tweede over de toenemende macht van de islam 14 honderd jaar terug in de schiereilanden te benadrukken. daarom is elhijaab pas verplicht een paar voor de dood van de profeet genoemd en niet aan het begin.

God heeft de vrouw rechten gegeven ten opzichte van andere godsdiensten 1400 jaar terug. Vandaag de dag wordt als vrouw beschermd door de wetgeving. als ik mee op een normale wijze gedrag en kleed dan snap ik niet waarom is zoiets achterlijks moeten dragen om mij te beschermen?? 

gegroet

----------


## Sam

Citaat:
Deze les is gemaakt naar aanleiding van het boek 
Djilbaab al-mar-ah al-muslimah van Sjeigh Albaanie,
waarin hij de meningen van verschillende geleerden behandelt
over de bedekking van de vrouw,en daarnaast ook zijn eigen mening geeft.

Salaam,

Sheigh Albaanie, is een salafiest! en niet iedere moslim is salafiest. er is geen eenheid in de Islam. de meeste marokanen zijn soeniet en wij volgen de Imam Maalik.

gegroet,

----------


## Sam

Salaam,

Weet je wat echt bad3a is, is waar jullie nu mee bezig zijn. Allah (swt) heeft ons nooit verteld dat niet moeten nadenken en kritisch zijn. Geloof is van een persoon tot God. een de islam is nooit verboden en geboden het is veel meer dan dat.

Wees kritisch en heb een eigenmening! al7alaloh bajen wal7armo bajen. waienama el 3malo bniejaat!

De islam kun je niet los zien van het cultuur waarin het is onstaan. ik geloof dat als de islam nu is ontstaan dan had het anders uitgezien.

wasalaam.

----------


## fatna

aziz ik wil je wat vragen. Jammer dat ik dit al bij voorbaat niet hoefde te doen want in je ondertekening staat dat je me absoluut zal negeren.

Ik vraag me alleen af. Wil je niet reageren door het teveel aan fanmail? Of denk je dat het verboden is een gedegen gesprek te voeren met een vrouw.

Ik vraag het me af om een reden. Een kennis van mij heeft zich in korte tijd geradicaliseert zeg maar. Sindsdien negeert hij iedere oude vrouwelijke kenneis. Moet hij vooral doen, want met dat soort mensen wil ik ook niets te maken hebben. Maar ik vroeg me af of dat nou de islaam is en waar dat vandaan wordt gehaald? Mag jou vrouw bjvoorbeeld ook geen gesprek voeren met een man? Al is het bij wijze van gewoon vragen om de weg.


ik hoop dat je me een kijkje kunt geven in je denkwereld. 
wa salaam,

----------


## Umarvlie

lange verhalen ... weinig duidelijkheid ... enige wat mij duidelijk is dat datgene wat Allah heeft toegestaan niet door mensen verboden mag worden gemaakt ...

----------


## Umarvlie

> _Geplaatst door fatna_ 
> * Of denk je dat het verboden is een gedegen gesprek te voeren met een vrouw.
> *


Zijn denkwereld is wel duidelijk denk ik ....

Ga terug in de tijd ... waar de profeet vzmh leefde en hij ook vrouwen onderwees, waar zijn vrouw Aishya onderwees .. ook aan mannen. Vele hadith worden naar haar teruggevoerd - dus waarom zouden nu vrouwen wel genegeerd worden omdat ze vrouw zijn?.

Negeren van vrouwen is puur uit angst. Niet gestoeld op enig bewijs vanuit de Islam.

----------


## Bokitoo

> _Geplaatst door bleekie_ 
> *Ik zie o.a. de volgende citaten uit voorgaande ontboezemingen:
> Zouden de inwoners van een Islamitisch land -waar de burka veel voorkomt- een westers gekleed persoon zien als een terroristische dreiging, slechts omdat deze persoon anders is? 
> en :
> kijk maar wat er gebeurt in Irak, Afganistan,Palastien en andere plaatsen zijn de moslims niet de agriesor maar de Amerkanen en hun bondgenoten. 
> 
> Ten eerste: Van een westers gekleed persoon kan iedereen zien waarmee hij of zij van doen heeft. Dit in tegenstelling met een in een burka gehuld persoon. Dit boezemd westerlingen een soort angst in, vergelijkbaar met ontmoetingen met mensen met een bivakmuts op die het gehele gezicht bedekt. Dan denk je al gauw aan overvallers! Westerlingen zijn gewend om elkaar aan te kijken in de omgang. En als je in een ander land woont, moet je je aanpassen aan de gewoontes en de cultuur van dat land, anders integreer je nooit. En nou bedoel ik natuurlijk niet de decadentie en het moreel verval, wat hier hand over hand toeneemt. Daar zijn veel westerse inwoners k niet blij mee!
> 
> Wat betreft agressors (en niet agriesor) betreft: was Saddam dan geen moslim? Of noem je zo'n moordenaar en onderdrukker geen agressor?
> ...


ga es lekker een stukje varken opvreten ,en je kop in de reet van de busch steken ! je argumenten zijn gelijk aan wc papier waarmee ik mijn reet dagelijks mee afveeg! ga es lekker de televaag lezen en opgerot hier!!!
als jij lutster dat je bent dagelijks meemaakt wat een gemiddelde mens waarover jij nu lult meemaakt. dan zou je anders piepen!alsof jij hier tussen de bommen leeft!!! achut wat zielig! en wat heb jij het zwaar! ga je roze speklap likken en rot es op zeg!!!!

----------


## Bokitoo

> _Geplaatst door Bokitoo_ 
> *ga es lekker een stukje varken opvreten ,en je kop in de reet van de busch steken ! je argumenten zijn gelijk aan wc papier waarmee ik mijn reet dagelijks mee afveeg! ga es lekker de televaag lezen en opgerot hier!!!
> als jij lutster dat je bent dagelijks meemaakt wat een gemiddelde mens waarover jij nu lult meemaakt. dan zou je anders piepen!alsof jij hier tussen de bommen leeft!!! achut wat zielig! en wat heb jij het zwaar! ga je roze speklap likken en rot es op zeg!!!!*


bijhlage: het probleem met jullie bleekscheten! is dat jullie pas beginnen te mekkeren als jullie actie een reactie krijgt wat jullie niet lief is.
waarom moest irak aangevallen worden???????????????????
dat is de vraag!!!

----------


## Bokitoo

van mij mag iedereen aan hebben wat ie maar wil!
al is het dat ie naakt om straat moet lopen!
moeite heb ik met roze speklappen die constanst de islam erbij halen om daarmee hun smoel in de reet van busch voor zichzelf te bevestigen.
zulke mensen vind ik erger dan hen die in de naam van de islam hun polietike agenda aan de massa willen opdringen!
de islam misbruikers:wilders is een islam misbruiker en binladin is dat ook! allemaal politiek gelul dat niets met relegie te maken heeft!

----------


## nismi

ik heb nu ff geen tijd gehad om dit hele gedoe door te nemen(en ik betwijfel ook of ik dat ga doen)

weet je lieve en iets minder lieve mensen, het fijne aan dit land is dat ieder mens zich mag kleden zoals hij of zij wil. De een ziet een burka als bedrieging, de ander een punker of een lonsdalepakkie....er word hier gesproken over westerse gewaden die zouden laten zien wat je aan het doen bent....de laatste keer dat ik het checkte onthulde kleding nog steeds je ware intenties niet :knipoog: 






p.s. en waar maken we ons druk om, die -1% die een burka draagt???? we hebben meer last van dierenrechtenterrorisme en fundamentalisme in nederland dan van islam gerelateerd fundamentalisme of terrorisme :moe:  Verbod op de geitenwollensokken!!!!

get a grip :moe:

----------


## a-aziz

> _Geplaatst door Umarvlie_ 
> *Zijn denkwereld is wel duidelijk denk ik ....
> 
> Ga terug in de tijd ... waar de profeet vzmh leefde en hij ook vrouwen onderwees, waar zijn vrouw Aishya onderwees .. ook aan mannen. Vele hadith worden naar haar teruggevoerd - dus waarom zouden nu vrouwen wel genegeerd worden omdat ze vrouw zijn?.
> 
> Negeren van vrouwen is puur uit angst. Niet gestoeld op enig bewijs vanuit de Islam.*


as salaamo alaikoum

rasoel saws was maghram voor alle vrouwen

en wat aisha ra deed was kennis overdragen daar zij door het leven mat abu bakr ra en rasoel saws fiqh en hadith geleerde was

een vrouw mag zeker de weg vragen in een situatie waarin dit noodzakelijk is

en ik zal zeker spreken tegen een vrouw als dit noodzakelijk is en/of nuttig indien de omgangsvormen degelijk zijn

maar ik denk dat er genoeg zusters zijn die elke vraag aan mij gesteld kunnen beantwoorden en ook op een betere wijze dan mij
dus zie ik het als niet noodzakelijk

Allah de meest glorieuze zegt: wens niet jouw vijand te ontmoeten.
shaitan is zeker een vijand van de mens en hij kan zich zeker manifesteren als een vrouw
daarom ben ik bi idni llah op mijn hoede



wel wil ik nog even zeggen dat velen hier respect en inleving in elkaar alsmede tolerantie voor elkaar prediken, daarom vind ik het zo vremd dat als men iets niet begrijpt of er niet mee eens is dat er daaruit een vraag of boodschap voortkomt met harde- wel bijna kritiserende toon

als een persoon in jouw omgeving "radicaliseerd"(lees soenna volgt) bewonder hem/haar dan omdat zijn/haar imaan is gegroeid, en als je deze persoon voor een fout wilt behoeden verdiep je dan in het onderwerp en ga vervolgens pas gesprek/dialoog/discussie aan

het zal voor mij ook niet de 1e x zijn dat ik een mening vorm en uitspreek tegenover de persoon en in de discussie daarop volgend blijkt dat ik sprak zonder kennis

khair inshaAllah
ik ben niet opzoek naar jullie welbehagen maar naar die van el Aziz subhana wa t'ala
maar het zou wel fijn zijn als de ummah zich wederom zou verenigen

as salaamo alaikoum wa rahmtoelahi

aboe ayyoub

----------


## chessmatazz

ik ben een voorstander van kuise kleding etc. maar een burka?

overdrijven is ook een vak apart

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door a-aziz_ 
> *Allah de meest glorieuze zegt: wens niet jouw vijand te ontmoeten.
> shaitan is zeker een vijand van de mens en hij kan zich zeker manifesteren als een vrouw daarom ben ik bi idni llah op mijn hoede
> *


Shaitan als een vrouw? Als man kan ook heel goed, dan moet je ook niet meer op mannen reageren (dit alles even afgezien van mijn weerzin om serieus in te gaan op e.o.a. sprookjesfiguur Shaitan). Weer is duidelijk dat vrouwen in hun speciale hoedanigheid van verleiders en verpesters van mannen speciale aandacht behoeven, zodat we meteen terug zijn bij de burka en kledingvoorschriften voor vrouwen i.h.a.



> ik heb om mij heen een vrouw een moeder en een dochter en er is inshaAllah 1 dochter onderweg, dat is voor mij vrouwelijk contact genoeg


Je persoonlijke consequentie van de eerder genoemde archetypische hoedanigheid van de vrouw naar ik aanneem.

----------


## chessmatazz

ik vind het sneu voor je dat je sexleventje zich beperkt tot je beeldscherm maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat je het met iedereen moet delen

----------


## Charlus

> _Geplaatst door chessmatazz_ 
> *ik vind het sneu voor je dat je sexleventje zich beperkt tot je beeldscherm maar dat wil nog niet zeggen dat je het met iedereen moet delen*


Je spreekt niemand in het bijzonder aan, maar het feit dat je deze constateringen direct onder mijn laatste posting hebt geplaatst, roept bij mij het vermoeden wakker dat je gevat tracht te zijn ten koste van mij. Klopt dat?
Zo ja, waarom zou mijn sexleventje zich beperken tot mijn beeldscherm? Ik kan me niet herinneren dat ik uitspraken gedaan heb waar mijn sexleven in aan bod is gekomen, zelfs niet in de allerverste verte. 
Wat houdt sex, beperkt tot een beeldscherm in jouw optiek in? Ik tast in het duister. En op welk(e) moment(en) heb ik mijn sexleven met iedereen gedeeld? Ik moet er eerlijk gezegd niet aan denken. Gezien het totaal ontbreken van enige onderbouwing zal sprake zijn van zelfprojectie door jou.
Als je opmerkingen tot iemand anders gericht zijn, dan kun je mijn reaktie als ongelezen beschouwen. A.u.b. vervolgens dan wel eenduidiger adresseren.

----------


## chessmatazz

> _Geplaatst door Charlus_ 
> *Je spreekt niemand in het bijzonder aan, maar het feit dat je deze constateringen direct onder mijn laatste posting hebt geplaatst, roept bij mij het vermoeden wakker dat je gevat tracht te zijn ten koste van mij. Klopt dat?
> Zo ja, waarom zou mijn sexleventje zich beperken tot mijn beeldscherm? Ik kan me niet herinneren dat ik uitspraken gedaan heb waar mijn sexleven in aan bod is gekomen, zelfs niet in de allerverste verte. 
> Wat houdt sex, beperkt tot een beeldscherm in jouw optiek in? Ik tast in het duister. En op welk(e) moment(en) heb ik mijn sexleven met iedereen gedeeld? Ik moet er eerlijk gezegd niet aan denken. Gezien het totaal ontbreken van enige onderbouwing zal sprake zijn van zelfprojectie door jou.
> Als je opmerkingen tot iemand anders gericht zijn, dan kun je mijn reaktie als ongelezen beschouwen. A.u.b. vervolgens dan wel eenduidiger adresseren.*


ik ga helemaal dood van het lachen hier

echt bedankt want ik heb in lange tijd niet zo gelachen 

er was hier zo'n snuiter die allemaal links van sexsites op het forum heeft geplaatst ook bij deze topic

alleen hebben ze zijn bericht verwijderd en die van mij laten staan

mijn oprechte excuses als ik je hier enigzins mee verward heb

mvg chessm..

prachtig antwoord btw

----------


## chessmatazz

:knife_head:

----------


## chessmatazz

:motorzaag:

----------


## edelekoran

*Alhamdulillaah, Alhamdulillaahi rabbil'aalamien. Was-Salaatoe was-Salaamoe 
'ala ashrafiel-moersalien. Wa 'ala aalihie wa sahbihie adjma'ien. Amabad

Salaam alaykum warahmatullahi wabarakatu beste broeders en zusters,

Insha'Allah verkeren jullie in goede staat van gezondheid en imaan.

Zoals jullie weten komt de mooiste maand van het jaar, de Ramadan, er 
insha'Allah weer aan. Tijd voor bezinning, aanbidding en saamhorigheid...
Maar ook de tijd van da'wa bij de niet-moslims in Nederland.

Weten de niet-moslims wat de Ramadan inhoudt? Weten zij dat dit geen straf 
maar een gunst van Allah subhanahu wa ta'ala is? Weten zij dat vasten het 
lichaam niet schaadt?

Kortom, allemaal vragen die niet-moslims zouden kunnen hebben over de 
Ramadan.

Om die reden hebben wij een dubbelzijdige A4-folder gemaakt met daarin de basisinformatie omtrent de Ramadan. Deze hebben wij verspreid onder de inwoners in onze regio, opdat zij meer kennis over de Islaam zullen hebben, en wellicht meer interesse krijgen in de Islaam insha'Allah.

We zouden daarom aan jullie willen vragen om ook deze folder zo veel mogelijk te verspreiden in jullie leefomgeving, zodat de niet-moslims telkens positief geconfronteerd worden met de Islam en insha'Allah de weg vrij gemaakt kan worden voor een zuiver lichtpuntje in hun duistere levenstijl.

Voor de A4-folder kun je mailen naar: [email protected]

Stuur dit a.u.b. ook via e-mail naar anderen.

Moge Allah jullie rijkelijk belonen voor jullie steun.

Soebh'aanaka Allaahoemma wa bieh'amdiek, ash-hadoe allaa iellaaha iellaa 
anta, astaghfieroeka wa atoeboe ielayk.

Alaykum salaam warahmatullahie wabarakatu,

Projectgroep Moslims In Dialoog*

----------


## erasmus0001

Ik vind de burka een heerlijk kledingstuk, je hoeft er helemaal niets onder te dragen. Je kunt er heerlijk in naar feesten en partijtjes.Aldaar aangekomen trek je de burka uit en je kunt gelijk meedoen aan de uitspatting. Daarbij heeft de burka voldoende ruimte om de rubberen voorbehoedsmiddelen in mee te dragen. een flesje glijmiddel kan ook nog.
Kortom heerlijke vrijheid. Ik benijd die vrouwen die hierin over straat gaat. ik weet precies wat de doen als ze op de 'plaats van bestemming' zijn aangekomen.

Kortom de burka, het instrument voor volledige vrijheid en onafhankelijkeheid van de man.

----------


## DieSter

> _Geplaatst door erasmus0001_ 
> *Ik vind de burka een heerlijk kledingstuk, je hoeft er helemaal niets onder te dragen. Je kunt er heerlijk in naar feesten en partijtjes.Aldaar aangekomen trek je de burka uit en je kunt gelijk meedoen aan de uitspatting. Daarbij heeft de burka voldoende ruimte om de rubberen voorbehoedsmiddelen in mee te dragen. een flesje glijmiddel kan ook nog.
> Kortom heerlijke vrijheid. Ik benijd die vrouwen die hierin over straat gaat. ik weet precies wat de doen als ze op de 'plaats van bestemming' zijn aangekomen.
> 
> Kortom de burka, het instrument voor volledige vrijheid en onafhankelijkeheid van de man.*



Ah, daar hebben we "DE" Pvv stemmer....

----------


## erasmus0001

> _Geplaatst door DieSter_ 
> *Ah, daar hebben we "DE" Pvv stemmer....*


Nog afgezien van het gegeven dat de afkorting met hoofdletters geschreven moet worden is de conclusie onjuist. De juist, scherpe lezer zal zien dat het een non-discussie is.

----------

